# Nor Cal Return to Play



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 14, 2021)

NorCal Return to Play 2 – Applications close March 19th | NorCal Premier
					






					norcalpremier.com
				




It looks like league play will be based on your county. Who do you think will come out on top in each area? Will the ECNL and GA teams participate? Will they combine NPL to one tier instead of 3?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 15, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> NorCal Return to Play 2 – Applications close March 19th | NorCal Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Return to play tournament but not league?

Clubs & team in the NPL yes but if a county is permitted won't the ECNL team play in that league instead? 

At least it's something, more than what Cal South has put out so far.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll take any games, I could give a rats ass about the league they are playing in at this point. LOL


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 17, 2021)

Highlander said:


> I'll take any games, I could give a rats ass about the league they are playing in at this point. LOL


 Any games are better than nothing. Hell I'll take scrimmages right now!


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> NorCal Return to Play 2 – Applications close March 19th | NorCal Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many NorCal counties have multiple ECNL or GA teams?  

The top levels for older kids will need to do multiple years and work with neighboring counties.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> How many NorCal counties have multiple ECNL or GA teams?
> 
> The top levels for older kids will need to do multiple years and work with neighboring counties.


Santa Clara has the most with 2 ECNL and 3 GA I believe. Next would be Contra Costa with 1 ECNL and one GA.


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 18, 2021)

My sources are saying Newsom will be announcing an update to youth sports guidelines in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Speed (Feb 18, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Any games are better than nothing. Hell I'll take scrimmages right now!


I gotta hand it to our coach. He has had us scrimmaging a lot. I know he took a pay cut and has worked hard to make this happen


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 18, 2021)

Speed said:


> I gotta hand it to our coach. He has had us scrimmaging a lot. I know he took a pay cut and has worked hard to make this happen


Agreed.  My DD's club has done an incredible job.  We've trained and scrimmaged nearly the entire year.  The girls have also organized their own boys vs girls scrimmages.  It is priceless to see the smiles on their faces after those sessions.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 18, 2021)

My DD’s club has had no scrimmages. They did do one tournament in AZ. I do feel her club is doing the best job they can-but I guess they are being as careful as they can so they do not get in trouble and get sanctioned or lose field permits.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 19, 2021)

Great news!









						California lifts COVID-19 ban on high school football, some other sports
					

Football and other high-contact, outdoor sports got the green light to begin competition in many parts of California, culminating a long-fought battle for return-to-play advocates.




					www.eastbaytimes.com


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 19, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Santa Clara county I will not lift anything is my guess!


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 19, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Santa Clara county I will not lift anything is my guess!


There are several NorCal counties that don’t meet the threshold yet but at least they are giving us something.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 19, 2021)

And NorCal posted this. I’m not sure if it just not complete or what they are trying to tell us about u16-18





						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 19, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> There are several NorCal counties that don’t meet the threshold yet but at least they are giving us something.


I think Santa Clara is at 14.8 cases per 100K.  Very close, but I will be surprised if they lift given past decisions.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

San Francisco, Alameda and San Mateo counties have numbers under the threshold.  I hope counties don’t try to restrict it.  How are parents feeling?  Half of my team have not been showing up to practices.  It went from masked distanced training to unmasked full play.  Will parents who have been holding their kids at home suddenly come out to play?


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 19, 2021)

I cannot speak for all parents, but my 06 daughter has been playing unmasked throughout COVID.  By playing I mean training and scrimmaging, but no travel or real games.  I am honestly not concerned as long as it is outdoors and people respect the basic COVID guidelines of masking and keeping distance.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 19, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> I am honestly not concerned as long as it is outdoors and people respect the basic COVID guidelines of masking and keeping distance.


You mean, what works in all the other states also works in CA? Who knew?


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> I cannot speak for all parents, but my 06 daughter has been playing unmasked throughout COVID.  By playing I mean training and scrimmaging, but no travel or real games.  I am honestly not concerned as long as it is outdoors and people respect the basic COVID guidelines of masking and keeping distance.


Same here except masked.  But I am curious about the players who have not been attending.  I have to assume they will continue to stay away.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

There is this gem in the CDPH guidance.  No testing required

For sport participants 13 years of age or above as evidence shows that younger children do not seem to be major sources of transmission—either to each other or to adults.
What does that say about schools?


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 19, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> And NorCal posted this. I’m not sure if it just not complete or what they are trying to tell us about u16-18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There luring mules to the water hole...


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 19, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Same here except masked.  But I am curious about the players who have not been attending.  I have to assume they will continue to stay away.


I obviously can’t speak for the entire club, but for the teams I’m familiar with- the top teams for the age groups have shown up the entire time. But the B teams struggled getting commitments and attendance. But I don’t really know if that would have been for health reasons or other concerns. I’m thinking once games are put on Team Snap more players will start showing up.


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 19, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You mean, what works in all the other states also works in CA? Who knew?


Exactly.  Our friends in Nashville have been playing this whole time.  Tournaments in Indianapolis and Atlanta as well as local games.  No reported infections.


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 19, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> There is this gem in the CDPH guidance.  No testing required
> 
> For sport participants 13 years of age or above as evidence shows that younger children do not seem to be major sources of transmission—either to each other or to adults.
> What does that say about schools?





Jar!23 said:


> Same here except masked.  But I am curious about the players who have not been attending.  I have to assume they will continue to stay away.


I see what you mean.  I definitely think there is a subset of families that are only remotely training and still won't feel comfortable with in person play.  I do not share those concerns, but I also respect their decision.  I have often wondered what percentage of kids just won't return.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Feb 19, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> There is this gem in the CDPH guidance.  No testing required
> 
> For sport participants 13 years of age or above as evidence shows that younger children do not seem to be major sources of transmission—either to each other or to adults.
> What does that say about schools?


Perhaps that's why CA has allowed K-6 to return to school in purple tiers already.  They are clearly drawing the line at 7th grade ( 13 and older) and imposing more stringent requirements such as weekly testing for outdoor high contact sports like soccer.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

__





						State Updates Guidance for Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				



Testing not required for soccer according to this clarification.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 20, 2021)

Watching trends, Contra Costa and Sacto should drop below 14 with Tuesday's revision.  

Merced, Fresno, and Tulare seem on pace for March 2.

Stanislaus and Kings for March 9.


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 22, 2021)

Santa Clara County to allow prep football, other outdoor sports, following California’s lifting of COVID-19 restrictions
					

Football and other outdoor sports will be permitted in Santa Clara County beginning Friday, officials announced Monday, bringing the county in line with recent guidelines released by the California…




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Feb 22, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Santa Clara County to allow prep football, other outdoor sports, following California’s lifting of COVID-19 restrictions
> 
> 
> Football and other outdoor sports will be permitted in Santa Clara County beginning Friday, officials announced Monday, bringing the county in line with recent guidelines released by the California…
> ...


Great news. So pretty much all the counties are moving ahead I’m assuming. Our club in Contra Costa is arranging scrimmages for this weekend.


----------



## Speed (Feb 22, 2021)

I am so happy for Santa Clara! Have been worried for y'all up there.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Feb 23, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Great news. So pretty much all the counties are moving ahead I’m assuming. Our club in Contra Costa is arranging scrimmages for this weekend.


This is great news -- a question I have -- didn't read the mercury news article, but read a bit of the guidance which I am assuming was referenced in the article.  There is a bit in there about playing in county or next to county games -- what about those players that live in multiple counties away, but play for teams in Santa Clara/San Mateo Counties?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You mean, what works in all the other states also works in CA? Who knew?


It’s interesting that people here complained about restrictions when most other states were doing much worse than CA, then CA starts to open up and the death rate starts to climb, yet people think what other states have been doing “works”. 

What they really mean is that they don’t care how many people need to die for their daughter to play their kiddie sport.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 23, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> Exactly.  Our friends in Nashville have been playing this whole time.  Tournaments in Indianapolis and Atlanta as well as local games.  No reported infections.


Tennessee and Georgia have some of the highest Covid-19 death rates in the country.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 23, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> This is great news -- a question I have -- didn't read the mercury news article, but read a bit of the guidance which I am assuming was referenced in the article.  There is a bit in there about playing in county or next to county games -- what about those players that live in multiple counties away, but play for teams in Santa Clara/San Mateo Counties?


It looks like it is based on the county of the team, not the county of the player.

So, if your kid is in Hollister and plays for Quakes, they can still play.  Quakes are in SCC, and SCC is open for outdoor sports.

On the other hand, if your kid is in Gilroy and plays for Hollister Tremors, they have to wait until San Benito County is open.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 23, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> There is a bit in there about playing in county or next to county games


Good that they are opening up. But instead of celebrating the passing around of crumbs, one must demand getting rid of the nonsensical rules. 

So covid wise it would be safe traveling to an adjacent country. But if you go one further away, suddenly the specter of covid arises? Where pray tell do they find the science/data behind that one?


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 23, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Good that they are opening up. But instead of celebrating the passing around of crumbs, one must demand getting rid of the nonsensical rules.
> 
> So covid wise it would be safe traveling to an adjacent country. But if you go one further away, suddenly the specter of covid arises? Where pray tell do they find the science/data behind that one?


County...not country.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 23, 2021)

New state numbers are out today.









						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




Most of Norcal is now under 14.  Remaining counties are in the central valley.  most of them should make it in 1-2 weeks.

Have fun at the games.


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 23, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Tennessee and Georgia have some of the highest Covid-19 death rates in the country.


You are absolutely correct. Largely due to a lot of anti mask views according to our friends.  That said, their club https://tennesseesoccerclub.org/ has had no reported issues either with players or parents during this time.  The HS kids there are still doing virtual learning as well.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 23, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> Largely due to a lot of anti mask views according to our friends.


Not true. But pretend it is so you feel good.


----------



## jessepinkman (Feb 23, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Not true. But pretend it is so you feel good.


Fair enough.  I haven’t seen this myself.  Rather this is what our friends living in Nashville told us.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 23, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> This is great news -- a question I have -- didn't read the mercury news article, but read a bit of the guidance which I am assuming was referenced in the article.  There is a bit in there about playing in county or next to county games -- what about those players that live in multiple counties away, but play for teams in Santa Clara/San Mateo Counties?


Great question!! I have the same one. We were informed that county is defined by where players reside (???)...so how will this be interpreted?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Great question!! I have the same one. We were informed that county is defined by where players reside (???)...so how will this be interpreted?


From the 2/19 guidance update:

"Inter-Team competition and tournaments are permitted only if (a) both teams are located in the same county and the sport is authorized; or (b) teams are located in immediately bordering counties and the sport is authorized in both counties. Finally, no tournaments or events that involve more than two teams to occur"

Teams are defined in the county where they are registered or play not where the players reside. Clarified that with USclub  previous before all this.  For example Slammers is registered in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.  The draw in players from LA and SD counties and those players can play this weekend in league games since OC meets the guidance threshold.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 23, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lafalafa said:


> Teams are defined in the county where they are registered or play not where the players reside. Clarified that with USclub  previous before all this.  For example Slammers is registered in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.  The draw in players from LA and SD counties and those players can play this weekend in league games since OC meets the guidance threshold.


I don’t agree with this.  I would ask USClub to put it in writing.  Something tells me that they won’t though.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> From the 2/19 guidance update:
> 
> "Inter-Team competition and tournaments are permitted only if (a) both teams are located in the same county and the sport is authorized; or (b) teams are located in immediately bordering counties and the sport is authorized in both counties. Finally, no tournaments or events that involve more than two teams to occur"
> 
> Teams are defined in the county where they are registered or play not where the players reside. Clarified that with USclub  previous before all this.  For example Slammers is registered in Newport Beach which is in Orange County.  The draw in players from LA and SD counties and those players can play this weekend in league games since OC meets the guidance threshold.


This is a really interesting question because so many players cross county lines already just to train with their teams. If county were defined by where players reside, that would leave clubs room to schedule games against more teams in more counties I would think. Both my DD’s teams have players from multiple counties.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 23, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> This is a really interesting question because so many players cross county lines already just to train with their teams. If county were defined by where players reside, that would leave clubs room to schedule games against more teams in more counties I would think. Both my DD’s teams have players from multiple counties.


In addition to looking at the plain meaning of the rule, it may also help to consider why the rule was enacted.  If kids from 5 different counties were allowed to play on one team, wouldn’t this run counter to the legislative intent of the rule?

It seems to me that restrictions have been put in place to limit exposure.  Allowing kids from multiple counties on one team increases exposure and therefore it’s prohibited under the current rule.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 23, 2021)

MacDre said:


> In addition to looking at the plain meaning of the rule, it may also help to consider why the rule was enacted.  If kids from 5 different counties were allowed to play on one team, wouldn’t this run counter to the legislative intent of the rule?
> 
> It seems to me that restrictions have been put in place to limit exposure.  Allowing kids from multiple counties on one team increases exposure and therefore it’s prohibited under the current rule.


Ya the people that wrote the guidance never even considered any of that because they only consulted with recreational sports reps when developing it.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 23, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Ya the people that wrote the guidance never even considered any of that because they only consulted with recreational sports reps when developing it.


Feels like a, "Let me see your papers", moment. It feels like Mel Brooks needs to write a script on all this...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 23, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Feels like a, "Let me see your papers", moment.


Everybody just play soccer already.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 23, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Everybody just play soccer already.


We have for months.   Schedules are coming via ECNL/ECRL. Some clubs have them already.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 23, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We have for months.   Schedules are coming via ECNL/ECRL. Some clubs have them already.


Fine for unofficial games.

How is ECNL/ECRL handling the adjacent county restriction?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 24, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Fine for unofficial games.
> 
> How is ECNL/ECRL handling the adjacent county restriction?


As I understand it, ECNL isn't. The gist of what they have said is that they will take whatever schedule the conferences give them based on what the teams in the conference believe they are allowed to do. With the exception of Showcases and playoffs, the ECNL has already halted inter-conference play for the rest of the season and inter-division play within the NW conference.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 24, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Fine for unofficial games.
> 
> How is ECNL/ECRL handling the adjacent county restriction?


Yes, what K&S said.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Good that they are opening up. But instead of celebrating the passing around of crumbs, one must demand getting rid of the nonsensical rules.
> 
> So covid wise it would be safe traveling to an adjacent country. But if you go one further away, suddenly the specter of covid arises? Where pray tell do they find the science/data behind that one?


Are you really this stupid or are you intentionally trying to sabotage the economy? The more people  travel, the more it contributes to spread. Because adjacent counties tend to have similar positivity rates, it is much harder for people in high risk areas to transmit it to low risk ones if you’re only traveling to the next county. It is similarly harder for low risk areas to get it if people aren’t traveling to high risk ones. Also, people who travel long distances tend to have more interactions in which they can transmit it because they are often staying in hotels and going out. And, if course, dumbf**k parents inevitably spread it when the congregate at tournaments that draw people from long distances.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 24, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> As I understand it, ECNL isn't. The gist of what they have said is that they will take whatever schedule the conferences give them based on what the teams in the conference believe they are allowed to do. With the exception of Showcases and playoffs, the ECNL has already halted inter-conference play for the rest of the season and inter-division play within the NW conference.


Pretty much and as far as what county a player may resides in not a practical matter or any concern.  Official rosters and cards have names, dob, team, player number, etc and Usclub doesn't have any instructions to care about or even track a residents County.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 24, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Are you really this stupid or are you intentionally trying to sabotage the economy? The more people  travel, the more it contributes to spread. Because adjacent counties tend to have similar positivity rates, it is much harder for people in high risk areas to transmit it to low risk ones if you’re only traveling to the next county. It is similarly harder for low risk areas to get it if people aren’t traveling to high risk ones. Also, people who travel long distances tend to have more interactions in which they can transmit it because they are often staying in hotels and going out. And, if course, dumbf**k parents inevitably spread it when the congregate at tournaments that draw people from long distances.


Did club soccer leadership just eat up Gavin Newsom’s fake?  How are the big name clubs best teams even allowed to practice when they draw players from several different counties?  I am aware of a team in NorCal that had players from Salinas, Modesto, San Jose, Oakland, Santa Rosa, and Marin a few years back.  If this multiple county representation is typical for club teams, do clubs still have the same restrictions on playing and practicing?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Did club soccer leadership just eat up Gavin Newsom’s fake?  How are the big name clubs best teams even allowed to practice when they draw players from several different counties?  I am aware of a team in NorCal that had players from Salinas, Modesto, San Jose, Oakland, Santa Rosa, and Marin a few years back.  If this multiple county representation is typical for club teams, do clubs still have the same restrictions on playing and practicing?


No. There is no such restriction. That was just your kind of crazy interpretation


----------



## MacDre (Feb 24, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> No. There is no such restriction. That was just your kind of crazy interpretation


I would not want to be an ECNL director in California now.  The fact that ECNL put out that “CYA” letter making it clear they’re not a clearinghouse and putting decisions entirely on clubs suggest to me that the leadership at ECNL agrees with my interpretation and is limiting their liability.  Have we forgotten how litigious Californians are?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 24, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> No. There is no such restriction. That was just your kind of crazy interpretation


I the ECNL letter about CA play

...is up to the impacted Member Clubs for each particular competition.Member Clubs should comply with applicable health orders and rules in force where the Member Club is located and where the scheduled competition is located"

No restrictions from them about players county of residency or anything like that.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I would not want to be an ECNL director in California now.  The fact that ECNL put out that “CYA” letter making it clear they’re not a clearinghouse and putting decisions entirely on clubs suggest to me that the leadership at ECNL agrees with my interpretation and is limiting their liability.  Have we forgotten how litigious Californians are?


If you read between the lines on that letter, ECNL basically says that CA leadership is a joke so you guys are on your own.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I would not want to be an ECNL director in California now.  The fact that ECNL put out that “CYA” letter making it clear they’re not a clearinghouse and putting decisions entirely on clubs suggest to me that the leadership at ECNL agrees with my interpretation and is limiting their liability.  Have we forgotten how litigious Californians are?


No, ECNL did that because they don’t want to monitor the county by county restrictions for COMPETITION. It’s is a completely reasonable position when things are ever changing and when so many entities are involved (state and counties) . 
That’s why they’re putting the letter out after the guidance for competition changed. Nobody has ever thought those restrictions were meant to limit training attendance, because they’re not.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 24, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> No, ECNL did that because they don’t want to monitor the county by county restrictions for COMPETITION. It’s is a completely reasonable position when things are ever changing and when so many entities are involved (state and counties) .
> That’s why they’re putting the letter out after the guidance for competition changed. Nobody has ever thought those restrictions were meant to limit training attendance, because they’re not.


Why would games be limited to reduce spread and not training when training occurs more frequently at a 3-4 to 1 ratio with games AND competitive teams have players from multiple counties?  Surely, this a violation of county restrictions.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Did club soccer leadership just eat up Gavin Newsom’s fake?  How are the big name clubs best teams even allowed to practice when they draw players from several different counties?  I am aware of a team in NorCal that had players from Salinas, Modesto, San Jose, Oakland, Santa Rosa, and Marin a few years back.  If this multiple county representation is typical for club teams, do clubs still have the same restrictions on playing and practicing?


ECNL represents perhaps 4000 families in all of CA.  That‘s about the size of AYSO in a large suburban town.

Why would anyone think these rules were written with ECNL in mind?  They are tiny.  

Letter leagues are the Chihuahuas in this fight.  The big dogs are high school sports, little league, and rec soccer.  The rules were written to handle them.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 24, 2021)

Zeke said:


> ECNL represents perhaps 4000 families in all of CA.  That‘s about the size of AYSO in a large suburban town.
> 
> Why would anyone think these rules were written with ECNL in mind?  They are tiny.
> 
> Letter leagues are the Chihuahuas in this fight.  The big dogs are high school sports, little league, and rec soccer.  The rules were written to handle them.


I agree.  But, I think some think the new rules benefit letter leagues and I don’t see how since most teams have players from multiple counties unlike high school, little league, and rec soccer who’s players primarily reside in one district/city/county.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Why would games be limited to reduce spread and not training when training occurs more frequently at a 3-4 to 1 ratio with games AND competitive teams have players from multiple counties?  Surely, this a violation of county restrictions.


As I mentioned in a previous post, the rules were not written with comp sports in mind at all. Also, the clubs are and have been working directly with their counties every step of the way.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 24, 2021)

Zeke said:


> ECNL represents perhaps 4000 families in all of CA.  That‘s about the size of AYSO in a large suburban town.
> 
> Why would anyone think these rules were written with ECNL in mind?  They are tiny.
> 
> Letter leagues are the Chihuahuas in this fight.  The big dogs are high school sports, little league, and rec soccer.  The rules were written to handle them.


Exactly this!


----------



## MacDre (Feb 24, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post, the rules were not written with comp sports in mind at all. Also, the clubs are and have been working directly with their counties every step of the way.


Yeah, it may work in OC.  But I have a feeling SCC, Alameda, & Co Co county in the Bay Area will handle matters differently.  Why would county officials make an exception for comp letter league players at the risk of increased exposure?  Politicians are risk averse so I see them promoting high school and local rec sports to remain safe.  Travel ball is too dangerous and will not be allowed under current rules.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Yeah, it may work in OC.  But I have a feeling SCC, Alameda, & Co Co county in the Bay Area will handle matters differently.  Why would county officials make an exception for comp letter league players at the risk of increased exposure?  Politicians are risk averse so I see them promoting high school and local rec sports to remain safe.  Travel ball is too dangerous and will not be allowed under current rules.


Omg. Everyone’s been training since last summer. We’ve loosened restrictions since then.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I agree.  But, I think some think the new rules benefit letter leagues and I don’t see how since most teams have players from multiple counties unlike high school, little league, and rec soccer who’s players primarily reside in one district/city/county.


The new rules benefit letter leagues the same as they benefit everyone else.  They make it possible to have games.  

I don’t think it’s any more complicated than that.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 25, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I would not want to be an ECNL director in California now.  The fact that ECNL put out that “CYA” letter making it clear they’re not a clearinghouse and putting decisions entirely on clubs suggest to me that the leadership at ECNL agrees with my interpretation and is limiting their liability.  Have we forgotten how litigious Californians are?


I will tell you that everything right now is an opt-in. Families are being asked what level of risk they are comfortable with and team participation in leagues is being drawn up from there. This spring is going to be such a clusterfuck anyways, with slapdash thrown-together teams, my goal is to get out of this spring without any major injuries. I have an eye towards kids getting vaccinated by early summer, fingers crossed, and getting families back into match mode after that.


----------



## Mossberg (Feb 25, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I have an eye towards kids getting vaccinated by early summer, fingers crossed, and getting families back into match mode after that.


Why in the world would you vaccinate kids? Not a risk group, mRNA has too many unknowns long term, possible future auto-immune issues, kids have strong immune systems. No way is my DD getting vaccinated, also concerned about if she wants to have kids of her own some day.


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2021)

Mossberg said:


> Why in the world would you vaccinate kids? Not a risk group, mRNA has too many unknowns long term, possible future auto-immune issues, kids have strong immune systems. No way is my DD getting vaccinated, also concerned about if she wants to have kids of her own some day.


What is the basis for your concerns?


----------



## Mossberg (Feb 25, 2021)

espola said:


> What is the basis for your concerns?


My conversations with GP's


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2021)

Mossberg said:


> My conversations with GP's


Weak.


----------



## Mossberg (Feb 25, 2021)

espola said:


> Weak.


nope


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 25, 2021)

To be fair, you can find GP's on both sides of the vaccine issue. It's a personal choice.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 25, 2021)

Mossberg said:


> Why in the world would you vaccinate kids? Not a risk group, mRNA has too many unknowns long term, possible future auto-immune issues, kids have strong immune systems. No way is my DD getting vaccinated, also concerned about if she wants to have kids of her own some day.


Your DD will get vaccinated when it's a requirement to go back to school in the fall, but let's not derail yet another thread. Good luck to you and your kid.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 1, 2021)

My DD played her first real scrimmage this past Saturday...last game was March 6, 2020. Crazy. Good to be back though! Hope everyone else is getting some games in!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 1, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> To be fair, you can find GP's on both sides of the vaccine issue. It's a personal choice.


Oh lord. Anti-vaxxers are such idiots. Two quacks in Bakersfield saying whatever it takes to generate magat business does not make this a debatable issue.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 1, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Oh lord. Anti-vaxxers are such idiots. Two quacks in Bakersfield saying whatever it takes to generate magat business does not make this a debatable issue.


What are you going on about? Why is it bad that I think vaccines are a personal choice? There are many circumstances in which someone should not get a vaccine too. Why the "oh lord?" I was not agreeing with some hard core anti vaxx stance.


----------



## crush (Mar 1, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> What are you going on about? Why is it bad that I think vaccines are a personal choice? There are many circumstances in which someone should not get a vaccine too. Why the "oh lord?" I was not agreeing with some hard core anti vaxx stance.


"Oh lord" is way for some to ask for help.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 3, 2021)

Only Placer and El Dorado counties on the schedule at this point.





						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 3, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Only Placer and El Dorado counties on the schedule at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						Team List
					






					events.gotsport.com
				




Applied teams (girls)
Happy to some ECNL and GA teams in there


----------



## dad4 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Only Placer and El Dorado counties on the schedule at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what the hold up is?

Everyone except the central valley is below 14 now.  No reason they can‘t schedule something for the bay area and Sacramento now.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 3, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Any idea what the hold up is?
> 
> Everyone except the central valley is below 14 now.  No reason they can‘t schedule something for the bay area and Sacramento now.


I have no idea. Maybe they are scheduling by adjacent counties. I think El Dorado and Placer had earlier application deadlines than the rest of NorCal.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 3, 2021)

The rest of cleared counties should start play on Mar. 13th. El Dorado/Placer didn't get their schedules until just this week I am told. I'm guessing the rest of us will get them early next week.


----------



## dean (Mar 3, 2021)

Highlander said:


> The rest of cleared counties should start play on Mar. 13th. El Dorado/Placer didn't get their schedules until just this week I am told. I'm guessing the rest of us will get them early next week.


Yeah, I think the deadline for teams to sign up is tonight/March 3. Games as early as 3/13 for the next counties on the list.


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 3, 2021)

If you click on the Norcal Premier link to the event application then click on the home tab on the gotsport events page, you will see El Dorado and Placer counties have their schedule up and playing this weekend.  I started seeing dates Monday and the clubs then started to fill in game times.
Probably San Mateo, San Francisco and Santa Clara counties are next.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 3, 2021)

Placer county here. We have our first game this weekend. Only playing teams within our county for the next several weeks, (I think that's the rule?)


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 3, 2021)

One of my daughters clubs is getting in some scrimmages in March and then looking to play in April, so not 1st Return to play, but the 2nd one.  Santa Clara county


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 3, 2021)

Players can only be on 1 team, no guest rostering or borrowing players.  How are your rosters looking?


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Players can only be on 1 team, no guest rostering or borrowing players.  How are your rosters looking?


And Norcal just took away that restriction.  I guess they got a lot of feedback that teams need to borrow players.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 3, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> And Norcal just took away that restriction.  I guess they got a lot of feedback that teams need to borrow players.


We have had a few guest players at practice recently- we don't really need them, but it seems that people that didn't have a team during the lock down are slowly coming out of the shadows looking for a home.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 3, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Players can only be on 1 team, no guest rostering or borrowing players.  How are your rosters looking?


The teams in my daughters age group are good. However, I know some age groups have girls dual rostered on A & B teams. So, I imagine their will be some drama.


----------



## Spfister (Mar 3, 2021)

We are in Contra Costa and I heard our games start on the 13th.


----------



## dean (Mar 4, 2021)

It looks like Santa Clara County teams are being accepted now (looking at the teams that applied to Return to Play #1 event). Maybe they'll be the next county to get their schedule.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 4, 2021)

dean said:


> It looks like Santa Clara County teams are being accepted now (looking at the teams that applied to Return to Play #1 event). Maybe they'll be the next county to get their schedule.


SCC starts the 13th.


----------



## SacBVB (Mar 4, 2021)

Boys ECNL schedules getting posted also with April 11 start


----------



## Zeke (Mar 6, 2021)

groupings for norcal return to play are up.  Sacto, yolo, solano, alameda, contra costa, santa clara.

no schedules yet for anyone but placer/el dorado.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 6, 2021)

Zeke said:


> groupings for norcal return to play are up.  Sacto, yolo, solano, alameda, contra costa, santa clara.
> 
> no schedules yet for anyone but placer/el dorado.


Link?


----------



## Highlander (Mar 6, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Link?


Click the "Standings" link in your relevant area:





						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 7, 2021)

I’m happy with our grouping.
Fun day for scrimmages yesterday. Our team was a little rusty but they played great overall.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks like Santa Clara county will be getting games underway next weekend!!


----------



## dad4 (Mar 8, 2021)

Schedules up for SCC, Sacto, Yolo, Ala, CC.

Groups up for Marin, Sonoma, Tulare, Kings, Fresno.

Did not see what they’re doing for SF and SM.






						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 8, 2021)

Are your clubs playing games with masks?  Not interested in getting into political issues here.  Just asking about experiences. I know Norcal basically left it up to the clubs.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 8, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Are your clubs playing games with masks?  Not interested in getting into political issues here.  Just asking about experiences. I know Norcal basically left it up to the clubs.


My daughters clubs are leaving it up to the individual players as far as I know, so it could 1 girl or 11 on the field with a mask.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 8, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> Are your clubs playing games with masks?  Not interested in getting into political issues here.  Just asking about experiences. I know Norcal basically left it up to the clubs.


Ours does not require it. However, they were very clear that if we were on the sidelines spectating that we need to have one on.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 8, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Ours does not require it. However, they were very clear that if we were on the sidelines spectating that we need to have one on.


yes for masks on the sideline for our clubs as well


----------



## NorCalDad (Mar 9, 2021)

Uggg CDPH is now requiring masks be worn during all play.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 9, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Uggg CDPH is now requiring masks be worn during all play.  Unbelievable.


Nooo. Really?? This may be the straw that breaks our back- foolish!


----------



## NorCalDad (Mar 9, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Nooo. Really?? This may be the straw that breaks our back- foolish!


From: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AJBfPfK9caENjGtD-9UlFaKcdNkvc_ztdvPDfZAx0GE/edit


Face coverings to be worn by participants during practice, conditioning and competition, even during heavy exertion as tolerated.¹

NorCal just sent out comms about this change.  So dumb.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 9, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> From: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AJBfPfK9caENjGtD-9UlFaKcdNkvc_ztdvPDfZAx0GE/edit
> 
> 
> Face coverings to be worn by participants during practice, conditioning and competition, even during heavy exertion as tolerated.¹
> ...


I am pretty easy going but WTF, (sorry,) this is crazy. My daughter has asthma, there is no way that will work for her- she has no trouble wearing them during school, etc, but during heavy exertion there is no way!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 9, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I am pretty easy going but WTF, (sorry,) this is crazy. My daughter has asthma, there is no way that will work for her- she has no trouble wearing them during school, etc, but during heavy exertion there is no way!


I was curious about that, I couldn't locate in what we were sent about the "as tolerated" -- what constitutes "as tolerated"?  I would assume asthma would fall under that category -- does "it gets uncomfortable and falls down anyway" fall under as tolerated?  I see masks on chins anyway during the games I have watched/seen video's of.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 9, 2021)

Just wear the mask.

We finally have a chance for real games.  Why undermine it by immediately trying to make loopholes in the rules that made it happen?


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Just wear the mask.
> 
> We finally have a chance for real games.  Why undermine it by immediately trying to make loopholes in the rules that made it happen?


I can't speak for anyone else but with an asthmatic child, that will be very hard. Who was undermining anything?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Just wear the mask.
> 
> We finally have a chance for real games.  Why undermine it by immediately trying to make loopholes in the rules that made it happen?


Have you tried wearing a mask while you go for a long run? It’s miserable, and ridiculous!


----------



## NorCalDad (Mar 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Just wear the mask.
> 
> We finally have a chance for real games.  Why undermine it by immediately trying to make loopholes in the rules that made it happen?


@dad4 You know I'm not an anti-masker.  This is ridiculous though.  There is absolutely no science or data that supports the need for masks while playing outdoors.  The problem with this approach is that without the science people just think the state is shooting from the hip...which then lowers folks desire to wear masks when they actually really need to.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Mar 9, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I was curious about that, I couldn't locate in what we were sent about the "as tolerated" -- what constitutes "as tolerated"?  I would assume asthma would fall under that category -- does "it gets uncomfortable and falls down anyway" fall under as tolerated?  I see masks on chins anyway during the games I have watched/seen video's of.


My son's club issued guidance where "as tolerated" meant the player can lower the mask when he needs to "catch his breath" or make a heavy exertion that he couldn't do with the mask on.  But that they would keep an eye on whether or not players are taking advantage of the exception.

We'll have to see how the games go this weekend but I imagine enforcement will depend on how rigorous and demanding parents are about enforcing masks.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 9, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> @dad4 You know I'm not an anti-masker.  This is ridiculous though.  There is absolutely no science or data that supports the need for masks while playing outdoors.  The problem with this approach is that without the science people just think the state is shooting from the hip...which then lowers folks desire to wear masks when they actually really need to.


Oh, it's an overreach without much basis.   Masks on the sideline are plenty.  The big risk is the team lunch, but they can't get rid of that without offending the restaurant lobby.

However, my daughter's first game is this weekend.  I can't get too worked up about whether they have to wear masks or not.  Just happy she can play.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Oh, it's an overreach without much basis.   Masks on the sideline are plenty.  The big risk is the team lunch, but they can't get rid of that without offending the restaurant lobby.
> 
> However, my daughter's first game is this weekend.  I can't get too worked up about whether they have to wear masks or not.  Just happy she can play.


I can understand that. We had our first one last weekend and am happy to report that both sides wore masks and spaced out. It was very apparent that they were just excited for the kids!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Oh, it's an overreach without much basis.   Masks on the sideline are plenty.  The big risk is the team lunch, but they can't get rid of that without offending the restaurant lobby.


Agree - the socialization aspect is a considerably higher risk. On the field, masks are COVID theatre.


----------



## NorCalDad (Mar 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Oh, it's an overreach without much basis.   Masks on the sideline are plenty.  The big risk is the team lunch, but they can't get rid of that without offending the restaurant lobby.
> 
> However, my daughter's first game is this weekend.  I can't get too worked up about whether they have to wear masks or not.  Just happy she can play.


I suppose we got used to a little over a week of scrimmages mask free. Man it is awesome to see them on the pitch again.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm not sure what types of fields you all have, but let's hope this rain doesn't saturate, (and end up closing!) all our grass fields!


----------



## jessepinkman (Mar 10, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> I suppose we got used to a little over a week of scrimmages mask free. Man it is awesome to see them on the pitch again.


Norcal posted on Instagram that the wording was causing confusion, but masks are "as tolerated"meaning players can judge what they can tolerate or not.  Coaches, sidelines, spectators, etc. still require masks.  I read this as masks while playing are not mandatory


----------



## dad4 (Mar 10, 2021)

jessepinkman said:


> Norcal posted on Instagram that the wording was causing confusion, but masks are "as tolerated"meaning players can judge what they can tolerate or not.  Coaches, sidelines, spectators, etc. still require masks.  I read this as masks while playing are not mandatory


That may depend a bit by county.  Santa Clara seemed pretty clear that, unless you are swimming, they want you in a mask.

I’m not sure what the point of the rule is if “as tolerated” means “if you feel like it”.  Might as well scrap it if that’s what they mean.


----------



## tjsoccer (Mar 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> That may depend a bit by county.  Santa Clara seemed pretty clear that, unless you are swimming, they want you in a mask.
> 
> I’m not sure what the point of the rule is if “as tolerated” means “if you feel like it”.  Might as well scrap it if that’s what they mean.


This thing is pretty funny.  Norcal updated language to match the CDPH language.  The CDPH language links to a press release from the American Academy of Pediatrics.  It all seems like cya vaguery to me.  Its like a contest of "say nothing in as many words possible"

Norcal's instagram post clarifying their position:


CDPH language


American Academy of Pediatrics


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

tjsoccer said:


> This thing is pretty funny.  Norcal updated language to match the CDPH language.  The CDPH language links to a press release from the American Academy of Pediatrics.  It all seems like cya vaguery to me.  Its like a contest of "say nothing in as many words possible"
> 
> Norcal's instagram post clarifying their position:
> View attachment 10354
> ...


Hold on a second. So should we be listening to the American Association of Pediatrics (wear masks) or magat soccer parents (wearing masks is so dumb it is impossible to spread covid on a soccer field, the foremost organization for youth health in the US is a bunch of liars who don’t know what they’re talking about, everyone should listen to anonymous douches on a soccer website that youth are impervious to covid so long as they are on a soccer field, pediatric doctors are such sheep but anti-vaxxers are very wise to agree to whatever Jenny McCarthy says).


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I was curious about that, I couldn't locate in what we were sent about the "as tolerated" -- what constitutes "as tolerated"?  I would assume asthma would fall under that category -- does "it gets uncomfortable and falls down anyway" fall under as tolerated?  I see masks on chins anyway during the games I have watched/seen video's of.


Good luck keeping masks on faces during game play.  HS season in AZ required masks - my guess is masks stayed on less than 10% of the time, if that.  They were better at catching sweat then stopping virus particles.  Anecdotal but haven't seen any reports of a game being identified as super spreader event.  I doubt masks provided any value add except to reinforce safety theater.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Hold on a second. So should we be listening to the American Association of Pediatrics (wear masks) or magat soccer parents (wearing masks is so dumb it is impossible to spread covid on a soccer field, the foremost organization for youth health in the US is a bunch of liars who don’t know what they’re talking about, everyone should listen to anonymous douches on a soccer website that youth are impervious to covid so long as they are on a soccer field, pediatric doctors are such sheep but anti-vaxxers are very wise to agree to whatever Jenny McCarthy says).


Link to any study measuring on field transmission?

I keep looking, but I can’t find any.  The best I can find is the studies that show outdoors is about 20x safer than indoors.

If there is actual data that on field transmission is significant, then hand out the masks.  Based on current data, It’s more important to keep it local and cancel the team pizza party.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Link to any study measuring on field transmission?
> 
> I keep looking, but I can’t find any.  The best I can find is the studies that show outdoors is about 20x safer than indoors.
> 
> If there is actual data that on field transmission is significant, then hand out the masks.  Based on current data, It’s more important to keep it local and cancel the team pizza party.


Read what the American Association of Pediatrics is saying.  If we wait until the definitive peer reviewed large group study is completed to determine exactly how dangerous it is before we change behavior, everyone will be dead. But even if it is 20x more dangerous inside, don’t 100x more kids play outdoor soccer than futsal? And what about the more contagious variations that are 20x more contagious, still ok to play outside now that it’s just as dangerous as it was playing indoors back when we were killing 3,000 people a day with the less contagious variant?

Seriously, you are making the dumbest argument this side of @crush opening his mouth, and good thing most CA soccer organizations aren’t stupid like you. You’re saying no one should ever change their behavior until a definitive study has come determined exactly how dangerous certain behavior is?  Should straight people have gone around having unprotected sex back when douchey religious s**tbags believed HIV was God’s revenge against gay people only? Should we let people with ebola play soccer because there’s never been a definitive study showing someone under the age of 18 getting it playing soccer?  Maybe people are magically impervious to ebola on soccer fields, just like anonymous magat soccer dads claim is the case with Covid-19, right?

According to the American Association of Pediatrics - not Jenny McCarthy, not @crush the dumbest human alive, not Grace Karen the wannabe lawyer:

“New information is emerging about the role children play in transmission of SARS-CoV-2. It appears that children younger than 10 years are less likely to become infected and less likely to spread infection to others, although further studies are needed. Newer data suggest adolescents may spread SARS-CoV-2 as efficiently as adults.

...

Compliance by athletes, parents, spectators, coaches, and officials will affect the success of the mitigation strategies. Key modifications include prioritizing noncontact activity, such as conditioning and drills where physical distance can be maintained, and proper use of a face mask as outlined in the next section. In addition, it is important to reinforce appropriate hygiene and respiratory etiquette through the use of signage, parent/athlete education, and use of handwashing stations or hand sanitizer.

Maintaining practice groups in consistent pods of small sizes that do not mix youth athletes may help limit team-wide outbreaks of SARS-CoV-2 infection. Small pods allow for easier contact tracing and fewer numbers of athletes needing to be quarantined should someone test positive for SARS-CoV-2. Minimizing travel to other communities and regions is another reduction strategy. 

Athletes should be encouraged to wear face masks at all times (ie, group training, competition, and on the sidelines) during activities that pose a high risk of transmission, Individual sports performed outside, such as golf and singles tennis, are lower risk for transmission of SARS-CoV-2, and a face mask may not be necessary for these activities if the athletes are appropriately distanced. Face masks have been shown to be well tolerated by the majority of individuals who wear them for exercise, but we acknowledge that the mask may need to be removed under certain circumstances.”

When did Americans become the softest, most pathetic losers in the world? Can’t be bothered to wear a mask while exercising because it’s just too hard?  Wahhhhh!!!!! Or maybe y’all are right and the AAP is wrong. Maybe there is zero risk of transmission traveling all over the country to play kiddie soccer.  Maybe it’s impossible to get Covid if you’re on a soccer field. Maybe the risk of transmission is higher only if you’re inside - unless you’re in a classroom because it’s also impossible to get it in classrooms (or bars or restaurants, or work, if those are the places you want to go instead). ll, according to trumpanzees. 

And why discourage pizza parties anyway?  I’ve never seen a study show that people get Covid at pizza parties, so by your logic it must be incredibly safe, at least until the definitive pizza parlor party study is conducted, right? How is it that children are impervious if they are in a classroom but not a pizza parlor anyway? Oh, and I haven’t seen a single study showing Covid is spread through oral sex, so it must be fine to give blowjobs to people with covid.

If you can’t handle a mask, you’re either a pathetic loser or someone with a pre-existing condition who should just stay home like all the trumpanzees keep telling old people.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Read what the American Association of Pediatrics is saying.  If we wait until the definitive peer reviewed large group study is completed to determine exactly how dangerous it is before we change behavior, everyone will be dead. But even if it is 20x more dangerous inside, don’t 100x more kids play outdoor soccer than futsal? And what about the more contagious variations that are 20x more contagious, still ok to play outside now that it’s just as dangerous as it was playing indoors back when we were killing 3,000 people a day with the less contagious variant?
> 
> Seriously, you are making the dumbest argument this side of @crush opening his mouth, and good thing most CA soccer organizations aren’t stupid like you. You’re saying no one should ever change their behavior until a definitive study has come determined exactly how dangerous certain behavior is?  Should straight people have gone around having unprotected sex back when douchey religious s**tbags believed HIV was God’s revenge against gay people only? Should we let people with ebola play soccer because there’s never been a definitive study showing someone under the age of 18 getting it playing soccer?  Maybe people are magically impervious to ebola on soccer fields, just like anonymous magat soccer dads claim is the case with Covid-19, right?
> 
> ...


I'll tell my asthmatic 13 year old that the big bad internet bully called her a loser. And don't even try and respond and say you included people with pre-existing conditions, she does have one, but her doctor has said numerous times soccer is safe for her. You know- mental health, cardiovascular benefits, and the like. And did you really go on a tangent directed at Dad?? Out of everyone??


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

[
QUOTE="EOTL, post: 387198, member: 7293"]  If we wait until the definitive peer reviewed large group study is completed to determine exactly how dangerous it is before we change behavior, *everyone will be dead.* * trumpanzees*
[/QUOTE]
Theatre much?  I know that most on here are much smarter than me and have put you on ignore...but this one is funny.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> [
> QUOTE="EOTL, post: 387198, member: 7293"]  If we wait until the definitive peer reviewed large group study is completed to determine exactly how dangerous it is before we change behavior, *everyone will be dead.* * trumpanzees*


Theatre much?  I know that most on here are much smarter than me and have put you on ignore...but this one is funny.
[/QUOTE]
What I don't understand is why is everyone a trumpanzee?? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Hold on a second. So should we be listening to the American Association of Pediatrics (wear masks) or magat soccer parents (wearing masks is so dumb it is impossible to spread covid on a soccer field, the foremost organization for youth health in the US is a bunch of liars who don’t know what they’re talking about, everyone should listen to anonymous douches on a soccer website that youth are impervious to covid so long as they are on a soccer field, pediatric doctors are such sheep but anti-vaxxers are very wise to agree to whatever Jenny McCarthy says).


Oh please Mr Captain of ALL Anonymous Douche’s show us the link where it says kids should where masks while playing rigorous outdoor activities!

You talk about needing so much time for a peer reviewed study, why can’t they go back they the thousands of youth sports games that were played last year and check on those?  

Woodshedding you has become too easy!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Theatre much?  I know that most on here are much smarter than me and have put you on ignore...but this one is funny.


What I don't understand is why is everyone a trumpanzee?? That doesn't even make sense.
[/QUOTE]
Because it thinks it is insulting people....Despite the overwhelming majority of us acknowledging we aren’t Trump supporters.  It has selective reading skills!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> That may depend a bit by county.  Santa Clara seemed pretty clear that, unless you are swimming, they want you in a mask.
> 
> I’m not sure what the point of the rule is if “as tolerated” means “if you feel like it”.  Might as well scrap it if that’s what they mean.


Haven't informal games been going on at parks for months now in SC County without masks? Having a point doesn't appear to be a consideration.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I'll tell my asthmatic 13 year old that the big bad internet bully called her a loser. And don't even try and respond and say you included people with pre-existing conditions, she does have one, but her doctor has said numerous times soccer is safe for her. You know- mental health, cardiovascular benefits, and the like. And did you really go on a tangent directed at Dad?? Out of everyone??


I didn’t call your daughter a loser. She has a pre-existing condition, which I made very clear in my post. That sucks, but that’s the pandemic’s fault as well as that of all the magats whose irresponsible behavior got us here in the first place, not mine, not Gavin Newsom’s and not the AAP’s. It is a pandemic and, by its very nature, it is dangerous, has killed more than a half million people, and demands that people make sacrifices if they want to both stay alive and not kill more people. 

Maybe from this you and others will learn something about the blithe and irresponsible callousness with which magats told people over the last year with pre-existing conditions to stay home for as long as it takes - assuming you don’t agree that is an appropriate solution. Or maybe you agree that old people should have never left their houses for over a year, but a couple weeks of your daughter being held out of kiddie soccer because she can’t exercise with a mask due to her asthma is unfair, so old people just need to stay at home even longer because you haven’t been able to live vicariously through her for long enough?

Regardless, a handful of kids not being able to play kiddie soccer for a few more weeks because they have asthma and can’t wear a mask is a small price to pay in exchange for saving lives.  But if you want to bark at the moon and the American Association of Pediatrics, go for it. Maybe @crush is right and they are morons, and not the other way around.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> * Maybe @crush is right and they are morons, and not the other way around.*


Finally someone gets me.  Thanks brah


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Oh please Mr Captain of ALL Anonymous Douche’s show us the link where it says kids should where masks while playing rigorous outdoor activities!
> 
> You talk about needing so much time for a peer reviewed study, why can’t they go back they the thousands of youth sports games that were played last year and check on those?
> 
> Woodshedding you has become too easy!


The AAP guidelines are very clear in that regard, and I even quoted them. They say “Athletes should be encouraged to wear face masks at all times ie, group training, competition, and on the sidelines)”. 

It carves out exceptions for gold and tennis because, duh, it’s easy to stay away from others even when competing. 

If you think you’re “woodshedding me”, well, why is it that the AAP wants adolescents wearing masks during competition AND that is what NorCal is following?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The AAP guidelines are very clear in that regard, and I even quoted them. They say “Athletes should be encouraged to wear face masks at all times ie, group training, competition, and on the sidelines)”.
> 
> It carves out exceptions for gold and tennis because, duh, it’s easy to stay away from others even when competing.
> 
> If you think you’re “woodshedding me”, well, why is it that the AAP wants adolescents wearing masks during competition AND that is what NorCal is following?


Because the MAJORITY of the US is not and has not encouraged or mandated young athletes wearing masks while engaging in our door sports activities and there is nothing scientific to prove it’s necessary.  Therefore the AAP is only encouraging not mandating masks.  If science proved they needed to, it would be mandated.  Does that help?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Because the MAJORITY of the US is not and has not encouraged or mandated young athletes wearing masks while engaging in our door sports activities and there is nothing scientific to prove it’s necessary.  Therefore the AAP is only encouraging not mandating masks.  If science proved they needed to, it would be mandated.  Does that help?


WTF are you talking about? Are you hearing yourself reject the guidance of the foremost experts on children’s health in the country because it’s “only” advice, and it’s only based on the best and most up to date information? I am glad NorCal is following the advice of people who know wtf they’re talking about. 

Do you want to know why AAP is recommending and encouraging wearing masks and not mandating it?  Because they don’t run a soccer league moron, nor do they have the legal authority to mandate anything. Do you know who does have authority to mandate it, however? The leagues that are mandating it in accordance with the AAP’s guidance. Funny how that works. Thank goodness the AAP and soccer leagues are protecting us from idiots like you who just deny whatever it is they don’t want to here - even if it is coming from the foremost authority on children’s health in the entire United States. It is no wonder that dumb Americans will listen instead to Jenny McCarthy, the dumbest person in America who is not @crush, because dumb Americans will clearly listen to whoever says what they want to hear. 

Y’all are such whiners.  It is seriously pathetic how sad people are who claim that wearing a mask during sports is too hard for them. If they don’t have underlying health problems, a kid can wear a mask. Can anyone identify a single person in the world who has ever died because they exercised wearing a mask? Just one? Anyone?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

In the extremely unlikely event that someone can unearth on Google a potential death exercising with a mask on, here is my response:

1. No, they actually died “with a mask”, not “because of” a mask. It was really their comorbidity that killed them. Ha ha. 
2. They should have stayed home knowing they were higher risk. They had it coming, in other words. More ha ha.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Because the MAJORITY of the US is not and has not encouraged or mandated young athletes wearing masks while engaging in our door sports activities and there is nothing scientific to prove it’s necessary.  Therefore the AAP is only encouraging not mandating masks.  If science proved they needed to, it would be mandated.  Does that help?


Thank you for explaining why 542,000 Americans have died from Covid so far.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

Why are so many youth soccer parents living in fear (of wearing a mask)?  Funny how all the magats mock people for “living in fear” by wearing masks, yet they’re bok bok chicken that they’re gonna die if they exercise while wearing one. Seriously, it’s pretty clear who’s really soft and pathetic.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

Sorry everyone… It’s just too easy.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sorry everyone… It’s just too easy.


Enjoy the masks everyone!


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Why are so many youth soccer parents living in fear (of wearing a mask)?  Funny how all the magats mock people for “living in fear” by wearing masks, yet they’re bok bok chicken that they’re gonna die if they exercise while wearing one. Seriously, it’s pretty clear who’s really soft and pathetic.


This is my last day EOTL.  You win bro.  I have zero time for this anymore.  I will finish with some blasts before i leave for good.  When my wife says it's time to stop, then It's time.  Threats are real.  The City of Claremont is going way over board with mask BS.  I went to meet old dear religous friend of mine at a hotel yesterday.  I was in the lobby drinking alone and the head hotel dude went ape shit on me for having my mask below my lips so I can sip my drink.  This dude was way over 300 lbs.  No one around me.  No one and dude told me to pull it up or get out.  I told him he was a scared little baby and I will leave and take my business to Pomona, which I did.......


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Why are so many youth soccer parents living in fear (of wearing a mask)?  Funny how all the magats mock people for “living in fear” by wearing masks, yet they’re bok bok chicken that they’re gonna die if they exercise while wearing one. Seriously, it’s pretty clear who’s really soft and pathetic.


Who said we the parents are fearful of masks? We mask up everytime we're in public, and my kids wear them at school no issues- I'm strictly talking about wearing them during heavy exertion. All us parents were in masks during the game last week, no questions asked.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 10, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Haven't informal games been going on at parks for months now in SC County without masks? Having a point doesn't appear to be a consideration.


Informal games, for all we knew in July, could have been adding to community transmission.  There is no good data collection at an informal game, so those games didn't prove much.

However, we have data from the pro leagues.  They have excellent data collection.  Outdoor on field transmission is minor.  Parties are major.  Therefore, play your game, but keep it local and do not hold an indoor team party.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Theatre much?  I know that most on here are much smarter than me and have put you on ignore...but this one is funny.


What I don't understand is why is everyone a trumpanzee?? That doesn't even make sense.
[/QUOTE]
Trump supporters I suppose.  Loving and inclusive.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Y’all are such whiners.  It is seriously pathetic how sad people are who claim that wearing a mask during sports is too hard for them. If they don’t have underlying health problems, a kid can wear a mask. Can anyone identify a single person in the world who has ever died because they exercised wearing a mask? Just one? Anyone?


Your drama is on point. 

 Wearing a mask during sports is dumb.  It makes for great theater and people abide by the requirement so they can play.  But it's still dumb.  Dumb policy makers have a right to be dumb and dramatic.  Have you watched a sporting event with masked players?  It's sooo dumb and senseless.  Even a trumpanzee could figure out that wearing a mask while playing  a game outside is the dumbest thing in the world.  COVID theatre for all to see.  I'm surprised swimmers aren't wearing them.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Who said we the parents are fearful of masks? We mask up everytime we're in public, and my kids wear them at school no issues- I'm strictly talking about wearing them during heavy exertion. All us parents were in masks during the game last week, no questions asked.


Adult, rational, articulate conversation will not work.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> This is my last day EOTL.  You win bro.  I have zero time for this anymore.  I will finish with some blasts before i leave for good.  When my wife says it's time to stop, then It's time.  Threats are real.  The City of Claremont is going way over board with mask BS.  I went to meet old dear religous friend of mine at a hotel yesterday.  I was in the lobby drinking alone and the head hotel dude went ape shit on me for having my mask below my lips so I can sip my drink.  This dude was way over 300 lbs.  No one around me.  No one and dude told me to pull it up or get out.  I told him he was a scared little baby and I will leave and take my business to Pomona, which I did.......


Guess what you guys, I got the most heartfelt apology from an adversary.  I kid you not.  My heart was so moved.  Thank you kind sir.  I wont share who it came from but it made my morning.  I also got many positive PMs that are asking me stay longer.  I spoke to my wife and she said it's ok because of the "I'm sorry and I was wrong about you" PM moved her as well.  I will try again and I will work on being nicer too


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Your drama is on point.
> 
> Wearing a mask during sports is dumb.  It makes for great theater and people abide by the requirement so they can play.  But it's still dumb.  Dumb policy makers have a right to be dumb and dramatic.  Have you watched a sporting event with masked players?  It's sooo dumb and senseless.  Even a trumpanzee could figure out that wearing a mask while playing  a game outside is the dumbest thing in the world.  COVID theatre for all to see.  I'm surprised swimmers aren't wearing them.


I am 100% certain that the American Association of Pediatrics is right and you’re an idiot.  This isn’t even debatable. The only thing that is debatable here is how stupid you must be to flat out deny the advice and recommendations of the foremost experts in the subject in the U.S. in favor of an organization that claims there was a tunnel between a pizza parlor and the WH to traffic children for Obama to eat.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I am 100% certain that the American Association of Pediatrics is right and you’re an idiot.  This isn’t even debatable. The only thing that is debatable here is how stupid you must be to flat out deny the advice and recommendations of the foremost experts in the subject in the U.S. in favor of an organization that claims there was a tunnel between a pizza parlor and the WH to traffic children for Obama to eat.


Touchy, touchy.  Relax, it's thursday.

 You may go on bended knee to stuff like this but it's obvious that most/many will not.  Common sense has a way of rising to the top.  Why does the AAP not recommend masking for wrestling?  Isn't that weird?  Or competition cheer? Where is the consistency?  Where is your link to a study conducted by anyone that proves masking on any field of play is an effective method to limit spread? I'll check back after lunch.  If there is a data, I sincerely would like to see it.

As far as pizza parlors and tunnels - what are you talking about?  Why do you always have to display such theatre?


----------



## tjsoccer (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Hold on a second. So should we be listening to the American Association of Pediatrics (wear masks) or magat soccer parents (wearing masks is so dumb it is impossible to spread covid on a soccer field, the foremost organization for youth health in the US is a bunch of liars who don’t know what they’re talking about, everyone should listen to anonymous douches on a soccer website that youth are impervious to covid so long as they are on a soccer field, pediatric doctors are such sheep but anti-vaxxers are very wise to agree to whatever Jenny McCarthy says).


My point is that the guidance is vague and doesn't give us anything concrete...."as tolerated", "athletes should be encouraged", "may not be necessary", "shown to be well tolerated", "may need to be removed"

For my kid, soccer just isn't that big of a deal.  If masks are required, the game will be skipped and something else will take its place.  Just takes a click of a button in teamsnap and a red X comes up.  Super easy.  No political statement is needed.  No negativity is required.  

The whole point in wearing a mask is to help the vulnerable people.  Helping an elderly person get a shot scheduled and get to their appointment is much more effective than having your kid play soccer with a mask on.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 11, 2021)

I don’t think the masks on field are a big deal.  We will wear them, and not go looking for excuses not to.

I also don’t get EOTL’s vehemence on this.  The big transmission risks are the hotel, the team dinner, the carpool, the birthday party, and the sleepovers.   

Let’s focus on those, and not waste energy worrying about an outdoor mask rule that does relatively little good and relatively little harm.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

tjsoccer said:


> My point is that the guidance is vague and doesn't give us anything concrete...."as tolerated", "athletes should be encouraged", "may not be necessary", "shown to be well tolerated", "may need to be removed"
> 
> For my kid, soccer just isn't that big of a deal.  If masks are required, the game will be skipped and something else will take its place.  Just takes a click of a button in teamsnap and a red X comes up.  Super easy.  No political statement is needed.  No negativity is required.
> 
> The whole point in wearing a mask is to help the vulnerable people.  Helping an elderly person get a shot scheduled and get to their appointment is much more effective than having your kid play soccer with a mask on.


There is nothing vague about their recommendation to wear a mask during competitive sports.  When you claim that it may not be necessary, you leave out the remainder of their advice in which they reference golf and tennis because they do not involve close contact, or (much to the complete obliteration of @happy9’s passive aggressive comment) swimming because that would actually be dangerous.  Furthermore, when they refer to “shown to be well tolerated”, that isn’t even a caveat, that is just a polite way of saying the obvious that whiners who live in fear of wearing a mask during competitive sports are hypochondriac losers unless they have a health condition that might make it dangerous.

And yes, a mask may need to be removed if, in that one in a million chance someone is having a hard time breathing or, if as also specified bu the AAP, you’re playing in significant heat. Did you really expect the AAP to issue a bright line “you must always wear masks all the time even if you’re going to pass out?” That would be irresponsible and inappropriate because, as much as you would like to believe that there can be a one size fits all approach here, the nature of the pandemic does not allow for that.

The AAP laid out in great detail its position (wear masks) as well as the important exceptions. There is absolutely zero vagueness as it relates to youth soccer, you are only making up excuses to not follow them and encouraging others not to also.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I don’t think the masks on field are a big deal.  We will wear them, and not go looking for excuses not to.
> 
> I also don’t get EOTL’s vehemence on this.  The big transmission risks are the hotel, the team dinner, the carpool, the birthday party, and the sleepovers.
> 
> Let’s focus on those, and not waste energy worrying about an outdoor mask rule that does relatively little good and relatively little harm.


You mean you don’t get the American Association of Pediatrics’ vehemence on this?  What I don’t get is how willing people are to simply deny the recommendations of the most knowledgeable, most respected, and most expert association on children’s health in the U.S.  My feelings on this are not the least bit controversial. I’m just pointing out what the foremost experts in our country say we should do, and how crazy people are to flat out deny their advice in favor of people like @crush, who put his daughter in track to go pro after HS when she was 10 and refuses to get vaccinated because Jenny McCarthy tells him it’s not safe. It is absolutely incomprehensible how stupid these trumpanzees are.

This thread is particularly great in that the magats started mocking the idea of wearing masks before they realized that the AAP supports it.  That left the trumpanzees with the choice of either doubling down against the advice of the foremost experts in the field, or admitting they are wrong. So, of course they choose the former, because they are constantly living in fear (of being wrong). This is how magats operate. They’d rather say bats**t crazy nonsense than admit they were wrong.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You mean you don’t get the American Association of Pediatrics’ vehemence on this?  What I don’t get is how willing people are to simply deny the recommendations of the most knowledgeable, most respected, and most expert association on children’s health in the U.S.  My feelings on this are not the least bit controversial. I’m just pointing out what the foremost experts in our country say we should do, and how crazy people are to flat out deny their advice in favor of people like @crush, who put his daughter in track to go pro after HS when she was 10 and refuses to get vaccinated because Jenny McCarthy tells him it’s not safe. It is absolutely incomprehensible how stupid these trumpanzees are.
> 
> This thread is particularly great in that the magats started mocking the idea of wearing masks before they realized that the AAP supports it.  That left the trumpanzees with the choice of either doubling down against the advice of the foremost experts in the field, or admitting they are wrong. So, of course they choose the former, because they are constantly living in fear (of being wrong). This is how magats operate. They’d rather say bats**t crazy nonsense than admit they were wrong.


No....we just mock you!

#fishinabarrel


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’m just pointing out what the foremost experts in our country say we should do, and how crazy people are to flat out deny their advice in favor of people like @crush, who put his daughter in track to go pro after HS when she was 10 and refuses to get vaccinated because Jenny McCarthy tells him it’s not safe. It is absolutely incomprehensible how stupid these trumpanzees are.
> 
> This thread is particularly great in that the magats started mocking the idea of wearing masks before they realized that the AAP supports it.  That left the trumpanzees with the choice of either doubling down against the advice of the foremost experts in the field, or admitting they are wrong. So, of course they choose the former, because they are constantly living in fear (of being wrong). This is how magats operate. They’d rather say bats**t crazy nonsense than admit they were wrong.


You write just like the man who threaten me the other day.  I hope it's not you dude.  Anyway, Crush and his wife have the right to, "just say no."  My dd is free to do whatever she wants.  You were 100% wrong about that leader in NY, right?


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL is now Sea Bass......lol!!!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> You write just like the man who threaten me the other day.  I hope it's not you dude.  Anyway, Crush and his wife have the right to, "just say no."  My dd is free to do whatever she wants.  You were 100% wrong about that leader in NY, right?


I’m the bartender now? I thought I was the homeless guy hanging out at the public library in Seattle with no kids.

I wasn’t wrong Cuomo, not even close.  In hindsight, he made a wrong decision about whether to send people in the hospital who didn’t need to be there and lived in rest homes back because he was worried that NYC hospitals would be overwhelmed if they stayed, and he over-estimated the abilities of most rest homes to keep them safe. As it turned out, he was wrong about the hospitals being overwhelmed, but that was hardly a given, and his best guess was reasonable even with the benefit of hindsight given that Covid did in fact overwhelm a lot of hospitals in other regions later on.  His wrong decision was not unreasonable at the time given that no one knew at the time how dangerous it was, how it was spread (remember everyone disinfecting surfaced and door knobs?), or even that younger people were low risk of death. I’ve never claimed that the decision wad wrong with the benefit of hindsight, only that it wasn’t unreasonable at the time given the lack of knowledge about Covid, something which was unquestionably the fault of the magat-in-chief, who told y’all that injecting bleach in your lungs and sunshine up your ass would clear everything up straightaway. Trumpanzees keep pointing to Cuomo’s wrong, but not unreasonable, decision at the time because that’s better than discussing their hero Cadet Bonespurs claiming: (1) only 12 people have covid and soon it will be zero; (2) don’t wear masks; (3) it will go away like a miracle when the weather warms up; (4) it’s a hoax; (5) injecting bleach into your lungs will take care of it, as will shooting sunshine up your ass; (6) it will all disappear after the election; (7) there will be a vaccine by October; (8) there will be a vaccine by the election; (9) it’s all Obama’s fault. 

You’re doing the classic magat thing, which is to find some flaw in someone that is irrelevant to the issue as a distraction. Did Cuomo behave improperly with female staff?  Probably, but that has nothing to do with covid, let alone the reason I defended him. Did Cuomo knowingly attribute people dying of covid in rest homes to hospitals?  Maybe, but we don’t know that yet. Regardless, it still doesn’t make his initial decision to send old people who didn’t need to be in the hospital at the time back to nursing homes given what was known about covid at the time. And more importantly, if he did that, it is not something I defended.

So is your kid going NWSL draft out of HS, or PSG?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> You write just like the man who threaten me the other day.  I hope it's not you dude.  Anyway, Crush and his wife have the right to, "just say no."  My dd is free to do whatever she wants.  You were 100% wrong about that leader in NY, right?


Let me get this straight.  The American Association of Pediatrics is wrong and just a bunch of idiots because the governor of NY made a bad decision?  So therefore we should listen to Jenny McCarthy?  Is that what you’re saying?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

One more fun point. Conceivably it might make sense to let kids who have real health issues like asthma play without a mask while others continue to do so. The problem with that approach, as shown by the videos of one Karen after the next whining about fake health problems as they demand entry into Costcos all over the country, is that most of the people who complain are just lying trumpanzees who would gladly deprive everyone around them of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness (mostly life) in exchange for not having to deal with the slight inconvenience of wearing a mask.

If your child has legit asthma and therefore cannot play because wearing a mask is unsafe, you should be upset at all the magaty Karens who ruined it for you.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You mean you don’t get the American Association of Pediatrics’ vehemence on this?  What I don’t get is how willing people are to simply deny the recommendations of the most knowledgeable, most respected, and most expert association on children’s health in the U.S.  My feelings on this are not the least bit controversial. I’m just pointing out what the foremost experts in our country say we should do, and how crazy people are to flat out deny their advice in favor of people like @crush, who put his daughter in track to go pro after HS when she was 10 and refuses to get vaccinated because Jenny McCarthy tells him it’s not safe. It is absolutely incomprehensible how stupid these trumpanzees are.
> 
> This thread is particularly great in that the magats started mocking the idea of wearing masks before they realized that the AAP supports it.  That left the trumpanzees with the choice of either doubling down against the advice of the foremost experts in the field, or admitting they are wrong. So, of course they choose the former, because they are constantly living in fear (of being wrong). This is how magats operate. They’d rather say bats**t crazy nonsense than admit they were wrong.


I see AAP as more overprotective than vehement.  Nor are pediatricians experts in this case.  The experts are the epidemiologists.  

You’ve apparently forgotten the wave of right wing videos that would find an anti-mask GP or paramedic somewhere and pretend that he knew something about regional disease transmission.  The rule then, as now, is that doctors are not qualified as epidemiologists.

If you have a link to a study showing outdoor transmission, post the link.  It doesn’t have to be soccer.  Any sport will do.  A study in a non sports setting will do.  The only thing I would find irrelevant is something like a bar or outdoor casino, where people are spending a long time talking very close to each other.  If there is a peer reviewed study of outdoor transmission, I would genuinely find it useful.

Until then I see no reason to focus on tiny things, like on field masks, at the expense of big things, like overnight trips and restaurants.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’m the bartender now? I thought I was the homeless guy hanging out at the public library in Seattle with no kids.
> 
> I wasn’t wrong Cuomo, not even close.  In hindsight, he made a wrong decision about whether to send people in the hospital who didn’t need to be there and lived in rest homes back because he was worried that NYC hospitals would be overwhelmed if they stayed, and he over-estimated the abilities of most rest homes to keep them safe. As it turned out, he was wrong about the hospitals being overwhelmed, but that was hardly a given, and his best guess was reasonable even with the benefit of hindsight given that Covid did in fact overwhelm a lot of hospitals in other regions later on.  His wrong decision was not unreasonable at the time given that no one knew at the time how dangerous it was, how it was spread (remember everyone disinfecting surfaced and door knobs?), or even that younger people were low risk of death. I’ve never claimed that the decision wad wrong with the benefit of hindsight, only that it wasn’t unreasonable at the time given the lack of knowledge about Covid, something which was unquestionably the fault of the magat-in-chief, who told y’all that injecting bleach in your lungs and sunshine up your ass would clear everything up straightaway. Trumpanzees keep pointing to Cuomo’s wrong, but not unreasonable, decision at the time because that’s better than discussing their hero Cadet Bonespurs claiming: (1) only 12 people have covid and soon it will be zero; (2) don’t wear masks; (3) it will go away like a miracle when the weather warms up; (4) it’s a hoax; (5) injecting bleach into your lungs will take care of it, as will shooting sunshine up your ass; (6) it will all disappear after the election; (7) there will be a vaccine by October; (8) there will be a vaccine by the election; (9) it’s all Obama’s fault.
> 
> ...


Ok, that was interesting .  The best part was your last question.  The family today only worries about today EOTL.  She is getting ready to play two games this weekend and hope she can help her team make Champions Playoffs in the hardest conference in ECNL.  That's all we got for now.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I see AAP as more overprotective than vehement.  Nor are pediatricians experts in this case.  The experts are the epidemiologists.
> 
> You’ve apparently forgotten the wave of right wing videos that would find an anti-mask GP or paramedic somewhere and pretend that he knew something about regional disease transmission.  The rule then, as now, is that doctors are not qualified as epidemiologists.
> 
> ...


I see.  So you want our country to disregard the advice of the foremost authority on children’s health because you decided they are “overprotective”?  In other words, you’re just going to ignore the most authoritative advice on an issue for no other reason than you don’t want to follow it.

There are many studies that verify that covid is spread outdoors. They almost uniformly say that it is spread at a much lower rate than indoors, which trumpanzees use to misrepresent that it doesn’t spread outdoors. You can google just as well as anyone else, but deny reality and truth much more readily than most. Enjoy the mask wearing in NorCal!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m not surprised that SoCal soccer magats hate pediatricians so much given how much they hate teachers, and also how much pediatricians disagree with Jenny McCarthy as it relates to children’s health. 

Who will they hate next, I mean besides those loser sucker veterans who were captured or killed?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’m not surprised that SoCal soccer magats hate pediatricians so much given how much they hate teachers, and also how much pediatricians disagree with Jenny McCarthy as it relates to children’s health.
> 
> Who will they hate next, I mean besides those loser sucker veterans who were captured or killed?


Naawwww.....we just hate pompous asshats who have nothing to do in life but try to ridicule and bully others because they have varying viewpoints.  

Look at Husker, we don’t really agree but we can have honest dialogue without petty name calling g.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Naawwww.....we just hate pompous asshats who have nothing to do in life but try to ridicule and bully others because they have varying viewpoints.
> 
> Look at Husker, we don’t really agree but we can have honest dialogue without petty name calling g.


Husker seems like a smart guy, although maybe too nice. As I’ve said before, playing nice with trumpanzees is ineffective.  They love to bully and mock others.  That’s all they know, so that’s what they get.  

If you’re going to fight the American Association of Pediatrics in favor of the likes of Jenny McCarthy, @crush and someone who thinks injecting bleach into to your lungs makes a lot of sense as a cure for Covid, the least you can do is own it.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I see.  So you want our country to disregard the advice of the foremost authority on children’s health because you decided they are “overprotective”?  In other words, you’re just going to ignore the most authoritative advice on an issue for no other reason than you don’t want to follow it.
> 
> There are many studies that verify that covid is spread outdoors. They almost uniformly say that it is spread at a much lower rate than indoors, which trumpanzees use to misrepresent that it doesn’t spread outdoors. You can google just as well as anyone else, but deny reality and truth much more readily than most. Enjoy the mask wearing in NorCal!


Did you actually read the AAP advice?

It's all about indoor sports, carpools, shared dining, and travel.  You know, the high risk things.

Outdoor team sports aren't even on their radar.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’m the bartender now? I thought I was the homeless guy hanging out at the public library in Seattle with no kids.
> 
> I wasn’t wrong Cuomo, not even close.  In hindsight, he made a wrong decision about whether to send people in the hospital who didn’t need to be there and lived in rest homes back because he was worried that NYC hospitals would be overwhelmed if they stayed, and he over-estimated the abilities of most rest homes to keep them safe. As it turned out, he was wrong about the hospitals being overwhelmed, but that was hardly a given, and his best guess was reasonable even with the benefit of hindsight given that Covid did in fact overwhelm a lot of hospitals in other regions later on.  His wrong decision was not unreasonable at the time given that no one knew at the time how dangerous it was, how it was spread (remember everyone disinfecting surfaced and door knobs?), or even that younger people were low risk of death. I’ve never claimed that the decision wad wrong with the benefit of hindsight, only that it wasn’t unreasonable at the time given the lack of knowledge about Covid, something which was unquestionably the fault of the magat-in-chief, who told y’all that injecting bleach in your lungs and sunshine up your ass would clear everything up straightaway. Trumpanzees keep pointing to Cuomo’s wrong, but not unreasonable, decision at the time because that’s better than discussing their hero Cadet Bonespurs claiming: (1) only 12 people have covid and soon it will be zero; (2) don’t wear masks; (3) it will go away like a miracle when the weather warms up; (4) it’s a hoax; (5) injecting bleach into your lungs will take care of it, as will shooting sunshine up your ass; (6) it will all disappear after the election; (7) there will be a vaccine by October; (8) there will be a vaccine by the election; (9) it’s all Obama’s fault.
> 
> ...


I know that you threw up just a little bit in the back of your mouth when you typed this up.  And that you don't actually believe it.  And that you had every intention of using periods and commas to make it easier to read.

I like your revisionist history take on this though and how you conveniently left out things like:  Hospital Ship, Samaritan's Purse, Javits Center.  

You are less bright than I thought if you think for one moment that Cuomo acted without deliberate political intent during all of this. You are probably right, he likely didn't know/think what he was doing was going to be so deadly.  But, it was and it was still his decision.  Oops doesn't cut it. Besides, he had books to sell.  

Andrew Cuomo plays on the same team as your boy djt.  If anything, he's a starter on the team with djt coming off the bench.  He is a disgusting version of a man and a father.  I feel sorry for his DDs.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Did you actually read the AAP advice?
> 
> It's all about indoor sports, carpools, shared dining, and travel.  You know, the high risk things.
> 
> Outdoor team sports aren't even on their radar.


I’d say you can’t read, but the truth is that you simply refuse to listen to what they are saying.  I’m sure you believe that when they say all athletes should wear masks, with exceptions like golf or tennis where it is easy to socially distance, they were referring to “indoor” golf and tennis.

Enjoy the mask wearing!


----------



## Spfister (Mar 12, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I see.  So you want our country to disregard the advice of the foremost authority on children’s health because you decided they are “overprotective”?  In other words, you’re just going to ignore the most authoritative advice on an issue for no other reason than you don’t want to follow it.
> 
> There are many studies that verify that covid is spread outdoors. They almost uniformly say that it is spread at a much lower rate than indoors, which trumpanzees use to misrepresent that it doesn’t spread outdoors. You can google just as well as anyone else, but deny reality and truth much more readily than most. Enjoy the mask wearing in NorCal!


 NorCal soccer came out and said the rules are players must wear during games “as tolerated” and each individual player will decide what they can tolerate or not. My kid can’t tolerate it… No mask wearing for him!


----------



## dad4 (Mar 12, 2021)

Spfister said:


> NorCal soccer came out and said the rules are players must wear during games “as tolerated” and each individual player will decide what they can tolerate or not. My kid can’t tolerate it… No mask wearing for him!


As a ref, I would have no problem at all telling a coach he needs to sub out a player who claims to be in respiratory distress.  

If people push it too far, the state or county will start revoking permits for failure to mask up.  They’ve already done it in more than one place.   It’s just how bureaucracies think.  

We just barely got permission to play.  This is not the time to put it at risk by getting cute with the rules.

Just wait.  We will have to wear the masks for two months, then they’ll relax the rules again.


----------



## STX (Mar 12, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Husker seems like a smart guy, although maybe too nice. As I’ve said before, playing nice with trumpanzees is ineffective.  They love to bully and mock others.  That’s all they know, so that’s what they get.
> 
> If you’re going to fight the American Association of Pediatrics in favor of the likes of Jenny McCarthy, @crush and someone who thinks injecting bleach into to your lungs makes a lot of sense as a cure for Covid, the least you can do is own it.


I don't like McCarthy, or Trump, or you. Basically I don't like name-calling bullies who refuse to engage in open-minded, reasonable discourse. 

I do know in the past 12 months there have probably been well over a million mask-less outdoor youth sport games in 48 other states and there has yet to be a single documented case of player to player on-field transmission, much less any single super spreader event.

Stay away from soccer fields until this all passes if it makes you feel better, but there is plenty of overwhelming evidence that contradicts your stance.


----------



## tjsoccer (Mar 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> As a ref, I would have no problem at all telling a coach he needs to sub out a player who claims to be in respiratory distress


The first time my child had asthma on the field, I just remember hearing a chirping sound and thinking "is that my kid"?  The worst time was when a parent from the other team ran out onto the field to stop the game.  They were a nurse and got freaked out.  I was on the other end of the field and didn't know it was happening.  I thanked the parent and felt relieved that someone jumped in and stopped it.  The ref had no idea because they don't know the signs.

Anyways, since my kid has asthma, I have no idea if she is more at risk from covid or playing with a mask.  I'm taking her tomorrow hoping the game will be fine. If they required masks, she wouldn't be playing.  I hope she isn't at risk of getting covid since it's worse for asthma sufferers.  But she is a preteen,so I guess covid isn't dangerous.   It is a weird feeling...soccer is too high maintenance right now.


----------



## Spfister (Mar 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> As a ref, I would have no problem at all telling a coach he needs to sub out a player who claims to be in respiratory distress.
> 
> If people push it too far, the state or county will start revoking permits for failure to mask up.  They’ve already done it in more than one place.   It’s just how bureaucracies think.
> 
> ...


My son is a referee and Norcal referee group  came out and said referees are not to be mask enforcing, it is not their job. The guidance is very vague says as tolerated. So they don’t need to wear masks. That said, players sitting out, coaches, spectators, etc. should all wear be wearing masks.


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 13, 2021)

We have been practicing with masks so our players seem used to it for now.  Players who can’t play with masks on can’t play.  We will be playing with masks and will ask opposing teams ahead of time to confirm they will be also.


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> We have been practicing with masks so our players seem used to it for now.  Players who can’t play with masks on can’t play.  We will be playing with masks and will ask opposing teams ahead of time to confirm they will be also.


This is insane.  Have fun playing in the Mask Only League ((MOL)).  I want to see a health report in a few years to see what health issues these kids will get.  I can;t believe I'm reading what I just read but it's March 2021, so anything can happen.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 13, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> We have been practicing with masks so our players seem used to it for now.  Players who can’t play with masks on can’t play.  We will be playing with masks and will ask opposing teams ahead of time to confirm they will be also.


Will your team forfeit if the other team opts not to wear them?


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will your team forfeit if the other team opts not to wear them?


"Sally, you can't play the soccer game today.  I'm so sorry but the other team are rule violators and they wont wear a dam mask."  "But mommy, I want my halftime orange slices and then after game snacks."  Is this what is truly happening to our youth?  This is the most insane thing I've read so far in the last 12 months.  Next season it will be the VOL league.  VOL= Vaccine Only League.  Basically, no one can live free.   What a bunch of control freaks and yes, I'm talking to the parents.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m just excited to see my child play her first league game in a year! From what I’m hearing each club has their own game day rules. I have no problem following their protocols. 
Anyway-big day for NorCal! Excited to see some scores from around the bay!


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 13, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will your team forfeit if the other team opts not to wear them?


If the other team tells me they will not be wearing masks, then yes and we won’t be showing up.


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 13, 2021)

A kid needing to pull down their masks to catch their breath is an entirely different situation than the entire team deciding not to wear masks for the game.  I’m surprised this is an issue though, didn’t most cities/facilities require mask wearing to use their fields?  Don’t most clubs around here practice with masks?


----------



## tjsoccer (Mar 13, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> If the other team tells me they will not be wearing masks, then yes and we won’t be showing up.


 I hope my kid's coach/manager talked about that with the other team.  Seems like something that should be discussed so it isn't awkward at the field.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 13, 2021)

Spfister said:


> My son is a referee and Norcal referee group  came out and said referees are not to be mask enforcing, it is not their job. The guidance is very vague says as tolerated. So they don’t need to wear masks. That said, players sitting out, coaches, spectators, etc. should all wear be wearing masks.


I just hope the county doesn't use it as an excuse to start shutting stuff down again.

It may be different if you are in Placer or Fresno.  I am in SCC.  We already had clubs lose field access over violations of the practice distance rules.  I don't want us to lose the season over this.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I just hope the county doesn't use it as an excuse to start shutting stuff down again.
> 
> It may be different if you are in Placer or Fresno.  I am in SCC.  We already had clubs lose field access over violations of the practice distance rules.  I don't want us to lose the season over this.


Nobody does Covid Theatre like SCC.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 13, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Nobody does Covid Theatre like SCC.


Just don’t tell me my kid can’t play because a team full of nitwits decided they were going to get cute with the rules.

It may be Covid Theatre, but for now, it’s also the warm-up act for my favorite show.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Just don’t tell me my kid can’t play because a team full of nitwits decided they were going to get cute with the rules.
> 
> It may be Covid Theatre, but for now, it’s also the warm-up act for my favorite show.


I'm definitely rooting for your "favorite show". It's been a long time.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Mar 13, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will your team forfeit if the other team opts not to wear them?


From the CDPH, soccer players must wear facemasks, because of the current tier.


----------



## Spfister (Mar 13, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> We have been practicing with masks so our players seem used to it for now.  Players who can’t play with masks on can’t play.  We will be playing with masks and will ask opposing teams ahead of time to confirm they will be also.


We would say nope. Not wearing. Guess you  guys would have to forfeit.


----------



## Spfister (Mar 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I just hope the county doesn't use it as an excuse to start shutting stuff down again.
> 
> It may be different if you are in Placer or Fresno.  I am in SCC.  We already had clubs lose field access over violations of the practice distance rules.  I don't want us to lose the season over this.


If facility requires it’s a non issue. Must wear.


----------



## Spfister (Mar 13, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> From the CDPH, soccer players must wear facemasks, because of the current tier.


“As tolerated”.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 13, 2021)

I really think this depends on numbers- we're in Placer and had our second games this weekend. I can only speak for my kids' age groups but didn't see a single player while on the field wearing a mask- on the bench? Yes. All spectators, coaches? 100%.


----------



## tjsoccer (Mar 15, 2021)

Kind of wondering what folks saw this weekend.  In my kid's game, about 25% of the kids started with a mask.   The parent sideline was actually very subdued.  Putting muzzles on the parents wasn't the worst thing in the world.   

Norcal sent this out on Instagram, which may indicate there were some issues.  I'm wondering if it was along the lines of @Jar!23 indicated.  If one club is committed to masking and the other isn't, hopefully they'll talk ahead of time.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

tjsoccer said:


> Kind of wondering what folks saw this weekend.  In my kid's game, about 25% of the kids started with a mask.   The parent sideline was actually very subdued.  Putting muzzles on the parents wasn't the worst thing in the world.
> 
> Norcal sent this out on Instagram, which may indicate there were some issues.  I'm wondering if it was along the lines of @Jar!23 indicated.  If one club is committed to masking and the other isn't, hopefully they'll talk ahead of time.
> 
> View attachment 10396


You need to follow the rules boys & girls.  My team is all about safety & health so we play with no mask on because their so bad for the kids. Another team's coach is afraid and is making the kids wear mask or he wont coach.  One team is so bad, they will do whatever it takes to not play the best team.  Good luck NoCal soccer, I mean that.  This is now a divisive wedge issue regarding mask or no mask and WHO is stuck in the middle?  The kids..........


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

STX said:


> I don't like McCarthy, or Trump, or you. Basically I don't like name-calling bullies who refuse to engage in open-minded, reasonable discourse.
> 
> I do know in the past 12 months there have probably been well over a million mask-less outdoor youth sport games in 48 other states and there has yet to be a single documented case of player to player on-field transmission, much less any single super spreader event.
> 
> Stay away from soccer fields until this all passes if it makes you feel better, but there is plenty of overwhelming evidence that contradicts your stance.


The American Association of Pediatrics says you’re wrong. Disregarding what they are saying and trashing any sports entity that follows their guidance, as about 10 posters did before I said anything, is hardly “open-minded reasonable discourse”. Too bad that you’re ok with “open-minded reasonable discourse” so long as it is the opposite of that. So here I am. 

If you’re living in fear of wearing a mask, although there is no documented evidence that one has ever killed a single person, you and your kid can stay away from soccer fields until all this passes.  Between all the anti-vaxxers and all the other trumpanzees who fight every single effort to get Covid under control, it has already taken too long, and will still take linger than it should.  Almost 600,000 are dead in the U.S. now.


----------



## PechoFrio (Mar 15, 2021)

In our game this weekend most of the players wore masks and it didn't seem to be an issue on the field.  One visiting family was not only maskless, but seemed to want to start up some trouble.  They kept walking up and down the fence line and approaching different people, generally obnoxious.  Nobody took the bait, but it looked like it could start a fight if they kept it up.  I'm used to some of that, but I think the mask issue adds a new dimension of crazy to the games.  I wish those clowns would just shut up and wear their masks so we can have our games.  If you want to be a freedom fighter, go do it at walmart or the parking lot, but don't mess up the games.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

PechoFrio said:


> In our game this weekend most of the players wore masks and it didn't seem to be an issue on the field.  One visiting family was not only maskless, but seemed to want to start up some trouble.  They kept walking up and down the fence line and approaching different people, generally obnoxious.  Nobody took the bait, but it looked like it could start a fight if they kept it up.  I'm used to some of that, but I think the mask issue adds a new dimension of crazy to the games.  I wish those clowns would just shut up and wear their masks so we can have our games.  If you want to be a freedom fighter, go do it at walmart or the parking lot, but don't mess up the games.


What league is this Pecho Frio?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The American Association of Pediatrics says you’re wrong. Disregarding what they are saying and trashing any sports entity that follows their guidance, as about 10 posters did before I said anything, is hardly “open-minded reasonable discourse”. Too bad that you’re ok with “open-minded reasonable discourse” so long as it is the opposite of that. So here I am.
> 
> If you’re living in fear of wearing a mask, although there is no documented evidence that one has ever killed a single person, you and your kid can stay away from soccer fields until all this passes.  Between all the anti-vaxxers and all the other trumpanzees who fight every single effort to get Covid under control, it has already taken too long, and will still take linger than it should.  Almost 600,000 are dead in the U.S. now.


The thing you keep misquoting is a five paragraph explanation of why masks are important for any non-swimming indoor sport.  

That's why you see the word "indoor" about 10 times in their recommendation; it's because they are talking about indoor sports.

The section is _neutral_ on requiring masks for outdoor team sports, and negative on requiring masks for outdoor individual sports.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 15, 2021)

Watched two games this weekend. One game all the players were required to have their masks on but did not have to have them over their nose/mouth (I really do not understand this logic at all). The other game; one team wore their masks on the field while the other did not. It’s really all over the place.

I’m sure someone will call me a sheep, but I’m not going to complain about any mask rules. Just wear the thing and stop complaining. It’s not going to harm you. Find something else to rebel and complain over. The kids are playing soccer-that’s all that matters.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

NorCal sent out a statement a couple weeks ago. It was very clear, MASK WILL NOT BE MANDATED. Have your kid wear it if you prefer, and don’t worry about the rest. The only people making it an issue are you guys on this forum.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The thing you keep misquoting is a five paragraph explanation of why masks are important for any non-swimming indoor sport.
> 
> That's why you see the word "indoor" about 10 times in their recommendation; it's because they are talking about indoor sports.
> 
> The section is _neutral_ on requiring masks for outdoor team sports, and negative on requiring masks for outdoor individual sports.


No, you read the part about why they are even more  important for indoor sports and ignore all the rest. The word “all” means “all”.  It does not mean “all indoor but not outdoor because I want ‘all’ to exclude outdoor.”. Golf is never played indoors, and tennis almost never is, and it never is by kids. There would be no need to make an exception for golf or tennis if they were only talking about all (but not all, just all indoor) sports. I can’t help someone who intentionally refuses to understand words and experts. But I can explain why Norcal is following the American Association of Pediatrics’ advice, because they recognize what the word “all” means.  But if it makes yourself feel better to ignore the recommendation of the foremost experts on this subject in the entire U.S. by intentionally misreading what words mean, I am not surprised. We’ve all seen more than a year of Karens whining about masks, although they have yet to kill anyone. Go ahead and continue living in fear of masks all you want.

The long and the short of it is that the AAP recommends wearing masks playing soccer right now. Period. You don’t want to, which put you in the same bucket with anti-vaxxers and Karens refusing to wear masks, denying the best advice of the foremost experts. Just accept that the AAP believes your behavior risks getting even more people killed, and you’re ok with more dead people because that’s preferable compared to the slight inconvenience over the next few weeks.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> NorCal sent out a statement a couple weeks ago. It was very clear, MASK WILL NOT BE MANDATED. Have your kid wear it if you prefer, and don’t worry about the rest. The only people making it an issue are you guys on this forum.


Norcal has about as much power in this as they had when they insisted on 8 year old kids heading the ball.  They had laws of the game on their side, but still lost.  Turns out laws of the game don’t hold up well in court.

Eventually, if CDPH or SCC decides to push the issue, norcal will lose.  They don’t even need to lose on the merits.  If the county and city start yanking permits, your kid and my kid do not get to play.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No, you read the part about why they are even more  important for indoor sports and ignore all the rest. The word “all” means “all”.  It does not mean “all indoor but not outdoor because I want ‘all’ to exclude outdoor.”. Golf is never played indoors, and tennis almost never is, and it never is by kids. There would be no need to make an exception for golf or tennis if they were only talking about all (but not all, just all indoor) sports. I can’t help someone who intentionally refuses to understand words and experts. But I can explain why Norcal is following the American Association of Pediatrics’ advice, because they recognize what the word “all” means.  But if it makes yourself feel better to ignore the recommendation of the foremost experts on this subject in the entire U.S. by intentionally misreading what words mean, I am not surprised. We’ve all seen more than a year of Karens whining about masks, although they have yet to kill anyone. Go ahead and continue living in fear of masks all you want.
> 
> The long and the short of it is that the AAP recommends wearing masks playing soccer right now. Period. You don’t want to, which put you in the same bucket with anti-vaxxers and Karens refusing to wear masks, denying the best advice of the foremost experts. Just accept that the AAP believes your behavior risks getting even more people killed, and you’re ok with more dead people because that’s preferable compared to the slight inconvenience over the next few weeks.


Maybe, they meant this: 

*“When should face masks be worn?*
Face masks have been shown to decrease transmission rates of SARS-CoV-2, including in the context of *indoor* sports. Athletes should be encouraged to wear face masks at all times (ie, group training, competition, and on the sidelines) *during activities that pose a high risk of transmission,* Individual sports performed outside, such as golf and singles tennis, are lower risk for transmission of SARS-CoV-2, and a face mask may not be necessary for these activities if the athletes are appropriately distanced. Face masks have been shown to be well tolerated by the majority of individuals who wear them for exercise, but we acknowledge that the mask may need to be removed under certain circumstances.

Face masks should not be worn for competitive cheerleading (tumbling/stunting/flying) and gymnastics (while on the different apparatuses) because of the theoretical risk that the mask may get caught on objects and become a choking hazard or accidently impair vision. During wrestling contact, a face mask could become a choking hazard and is discouraged unless an adult coach or official is closely monitoring for safety purposes. Individuals who swim/dive/participate in water sports should not wear a face mask while they are in the water, because a wet face mask may be more difficult to breathe through. Any face mask that becomes saturated with sweat should be changed immediately.

*Athletes should always wear a face mask between practice drills, on the sidelines, arriving at or departing from the playing facility, in a locker room, while not on the playing field, and during shared transportation to/from an event. *It is important that the face mask fits the athlete well and is worn over the nose and below the chin. If the face mask is removed for a break, the athlete should remain at least 6 feet away from all other individuals. Face masksshould be worn by coaches, officials, spectators, and volunteers at all times. Coaches and other club/school officials should monitor proper use and encourage all athletes to have a properly worn face mask in place in accordance with the above guidance.

*Indoor* sports have a higher rate of transmission of SARS-CoV-2 when compared with outdoor, and certain sports (eg. ice hockey and wrestling) carry higher relative risk. The risks and benefits of *indoor* sports, in addition to the current community prevalence of COVID-19, should be carefully considered when making decisions about continuing or resuming *indoor* sports. Proper use of a face mask for all *indoor* sports training and competition (except in the examples noted above) is strongly recommended, because it has been associated with a decreased risk of SARS-CoV-2 transmission, equivalent to outdoor sport transmission rates.

Special considerations may be appropriate when there is an increased risk of heat-related illness. Individuals younger than 2 years old should not wear a face mask. Younger athletes may find wearing a face mask challenging and may need to be reminded and/or assisted by parents/coaches. People should be reminded not to touch the front of the face mask and remove it from the straps whenever possible. When using cloth face coverings, they should be routinely washed daily in hot water and not reused until cleaned.”



So, AAP says always for indoor sport, and whenever not on the field for outdoor.   I think CDPH got it wrong, but we should follow the rules so we don’t risk losing fields.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Maybe, they meant this:
> 
> *“When should face masks be worn?*
> Face masks have been shown to decrease transmission rates of SARS-CoV-2, including in the context of *indoor* sports. Athletes should be encouraged to wear face masks at all times (ie, group training, competition, and on the sidelines) *during activities that pose a high risk of transmission,* Individual sports performed outside, such as golf and singles tennis, are lower risk for transmission of SARS-CoV-2, and a face mask may not be necessary for these activities if the athletes are appropriately distanced. Face masks have been shown to be well tolerated by the majority of individuals who wear them for exercise, but we acknowledge that the mask may need to be removed under certain circumstances.
> ...


I already discussed this. You can deemphasize as much as you want the discussions of outdoor sports, the word “all” and the fact that they make an exception for two individual sports because those are low risk, but not team sports like soccer.

Just accept that the AAP, the foremost experts on this issue, want your kid to wear a mask playing soccer for now, but you’ve decided that enough people haven’t died, so more people need to because the slight inconvenience of wearing a mask during soccer for a few weeks is too much for you. If they were making an exception for outdoor team sports, they wouldn’t be making an exception for individual sports that do not involve any close contact whatsoever. Again, I can’t make you understand something you refuse to understand.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Norcal has about as much power in this as they had when they insisted on 8 year old kids heading the ball.  They had laws of the game on their side, but still lost.  Turns out laws of the game don’t hold up well in court.
> 
> Eventually, if CDPH or SCC decides to push the issue, norcal will lose.  They don’t even need to lose on the merits.  If the county and city start yanking permits, your kid and my kid do not get to play.


The CDPH guidelines do NOT require mask. The counties, along with NorCal, decided to follow the guidelines AS IS. Why do you keep pushing mask use? Why does it bother you so much that my kid doesn't wear a mask? Have your kid wear it and you'll be fine. IF NorCal, SCC, or CDPH update their guidelines and require mask, then our kids will wear it. We are arguing nonsense here.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> If the county and city start yanking permits, your kid and my kid do not get to play.


The sheeples kids won't get to play.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> The sheeples kids won't get to play.


If you cost us our permits, you won't have much either.  

You and the sheeple will both be stuck with once a week illegal scrimmages, hoping some nosy neighbor doesn't call the city to shut it down.

For that matter, do you want them to end the county border restriction?  Do you think that will happen if most teams are ignoring the mask rule?


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Watched two games this weekend. One game all the players were required to have their masks on but did not have to have them over their nose/mouth (I really do not understand this logic at all). The other game; one team wore their masks on the field while the other did not. It’s really all over the place.
> 
> I’m sure someone will call me a sheep, but I’m not going to complain about any mask rules. Just wear the thing and stop complaining. It’s not going to harm you. Find something else to rebel and complain over. The kids are playing soccer-that’s all that matters.


With all due respect: I wouldn't call you a sheep but I would call you a fool and for those who mandate wearing a mask for very competitive outdoor sport I call them incompetent of understanding what the competitive sport is. If you think you can wear a mask while sprinting, pushing, and battling for the ball you are completely mistaken. And then saying if you ae out of air and can't breath take it off and put back - that is compromising the purpose of wearing a mask And then you should bring with a you a few more masks as they will get turned and soak. And what I hear from my son's club that they won't enforce to make sure it's on your face but you must have it some where around your face. It's a total farce. 

I am totally fine with everyone who asks their kids to wear it but if you permitted to play youth completive outdoor sport then don't make it a farce. Also, it's funny, for the safety of the player it's not allowed to wear any bracelets , any kind of earrings or necklaces but wearing mask around their necks is totally safe.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do you think that will happen if most teams are ignoring the mask rule?


Show me the rule. CDPH, SCC, or NorCal.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Show me the rule. CDPH, SCC, or NorCal.


From state:



> Face Coverings



Face coverings worn by participants during practice, conditioning and during competition, even during heavy exertion as tolerated.  See the American Academy of Pediatrics Interim Guidance on Return to Sports [1] for specific exceptions where the face covering may become a hazard. 

I don't think seeing 22 kids on the field with zero masks is what CDPH meant by "as tolerated.".   More to the point, the city and county won't read it your way, either.  

NorCal will agree with you, but NorCal doesn't issue field permits.

You are putting all of our permits at risk by having your games in this fashion.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> From state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you leave out an important word after Face coverings? Is that word "should"? "Must"?


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

SFR said:


> With all due respect: I wouldn't call you a sheep but I would call you a fool and for those who mandate wearing a mask for very competitive outdoor sport I call them incompetent of understanding what the competitive sport is. If you think you can wear a mask while sprinting, pushing, and battling for the ball you are completely mistaken. And then saying if you ae out of air and can't breath take it off and put back - that is compromising the purpose of wearing a mask And then you should bring with a you a few more masks as they will get turned and soak. And what I hear from my son's club that they won't enforce to make sure it's on your face but you must have it some where around your face. It's a total farce.
> 
> I am totally fine with everyone who asks their kids to wear it but if you permitted to play youth completive outdoor sport then don't make it a farce. Also, it's funny, for the safety of the player it's not allowed to wear any bracelets , any kind of earrings or necklaces but wearing mask around their necks is totally safe.


I already asked them what league this is and no one is answering.  Dad 4, what league is this guy saying he will pull his team if no mask?  This sound like rec at best.  AYSO is way more competitive.  I think it's bull crap lie.  He even says some T supporter is pacing up and down the fence having a melt down.  Listen and listen well folks.  No dad with a goat would even be in this league.  This is all propaganda bull dung lie is my best guess.  Where is Deza BTW?


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> From state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If SCC is following CDPH guidelines, that don't require masks, why should SCC pull field permits? They would pull field permits if we were in violation of the guidance, which clearly is not the case. If SCC comes out and says it's a must, then players will wear them.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> If SCC is following CDPH guidelines, that don't require masks, why should SCC pull field permits? They would pull field permits if we were in violation of the guidance, which clearly is not the case. If SCC comes out and says it's a must, then players will wear them.


Because their using the kids as pawns like they always do.  This is the biggest loser rule ever.  Next year they will demand to see the vaccine certificate or no play.  No mask, no play.  Seriously, you can have the mask league.  See ya, my dd would hit waves instead or move to Texas.  What are the best players in Nocal doing to stay sharp?  I would move to socal or Texas.  My wife and I have a camp site out of the state in case this goes where I think it might.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Why did you leave out an important word after Face coverings? Is that word "should"? "Must"?


The bad grammar is from CDPH.  I just cut and pasted the whole paragraph.  Ask them about why they left out the helping verb.

But, if you read the header, the purpose of the most recent edit was to _require_ face coverings.  

"Updates since 02/19/2021


Updated on March 4, 2021 to add requirements that go into effect March 5, 2021 that would:
Require masking for youth and adult sports participants, coaches, and support staff.
Specify that teams can return to competition only if they adhere to the stricter requirements in place for college teams, which include rigorous testing requirements around each competition, following contact tracing protocols, and coordination with local health authorities."


Full text of the CDPH rule is here:






						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

SFR said:


> With all due respect: I wouldn't call you a sheep but I would call you a fool and for those who mandate wearing a mask for very competitive outdoor sport I call them incompetent of understanding what the competitive sport is. If you think you can wear a mask while sprinting, pushing, and battling for the ball you are completely mistaken. And then saying if you ae out of air and can't breath take it off and put back - that is compromising the purpose of wearing a mask And then you should bring with a you a few more masks as they will get turned and soak. And what I hear from my son's club that they won't enforce to make sure it's on your face but you must have it some where around your face. It's a total farce.
> 
> I am totally fine with everyone who asks their kids to wear it but if you permitted to play youth completive outdoor sport then don't make it a farce. Also, it's funny, for the safety of the player it's not allowed to wear any bracelets , any kind of earrings or necklaces but wearing mask around their necks is totally safe.


With all due respect, I would call anyone getting Karen-y over a kid wearing a mask playing a kiddie sport a fool and incompetent of understanding what kiddie sports is, and of taking their kiddie sports way too seriously.

Anyone who thinks that kiddie (they call the “competitive”) sports is so important that they should not wear something that anyone in moderate health can do no problem, is a fool and incompetent of understanding, well, much of anything. In the absence of a medical condition, if your child cannot play soccer in a mask for a couple weeks, they are not college material and, frankly, should not even being playing comp sports since they’re just diluting the quality of play. But congratulations for raising your kid to be soft. 

We have all seen a lot of kids playing soccer in masks and, guess what, no one has died. Not one  person. We have seen a bunch of whiners though.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The bad grammar is from CDPH.  I just cut and pasted the whole paragraph.  Ask them about why they left out the helping verb.
> 
> But, if you read the header, the purpose of the most recent edit was to _require_ face coverings.
> 
> ...


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

crush said:


> I already asked them what league this is and no one is answering.  Dad 4, what league is this guy saying he will pull his team if no mask?  This sound like rec at best.  AYSO is way more competitive.  I think it's bull crap lie.  He even says some T supporter is pacing up and down the fence having a melt down.  Listen and listen well folks.  No dad with a goat would even be in this league.  This is all propaganda bull dung lie is my best guess.  Where is Deza BTW?


I don't think any rec leagues are up and running yet up here.  The only game in town is NorCal return to play.  

Some high end comp are masking, some are not.  

A word from the county would clear it up.  I just hope the word isn't "STOP!".


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I don't think any rec leagues are up and running yet up here.  The only game in town is NorCal return to play.
> 
> Some high end comp are masking, some are not.
> 
> A word from the county would clear it up.  I just hope the word isn't "STOP!".


You are purposely being deceptive here. The updated mask requirement NEVER states that it is mandatory while playing. It simply states, at the beginning, that masks will be required for participants, coaches, and support staff. The actual wording in the mandate never changed. It still says as tolerated. Seems like you can't tolerate that.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> You are purposely being deceptive here. The updated mask requirement NEVER states that it is mandatory while playing. It simply states, at the beginning, that masks will be required for participants, coaches, and support staff. The actual wording in the mandate never changed. It still says as tolerated. Seems like you can't tolerate that. View attachment 10399


Why have the rule at all if 0 out of 22 kids can "tolerate" the mask?  

That's a clear F.U. to the regulatory body, and we both know it.

The trouble is, when you say F.U. to your permitting agency, you can end up with no permits.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why have the rule at all if 0 out of 22 kids can "tolerate" the mask?
> 
> That's a clear F.U. to the regulatory body, and we both know it.
> 
> The trouble is, when you say F.U. to your permitting agency, you can end up with no permits.


Why have the rule? To encourage mask use.


----------



## PechoFrio (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I don't think any rec leagues are up and running yet up here.  The only game in town is NorCal return to play.
> 
> Some high end comp are masking, some are not.
> 
> A word from the county would clear it up.  I just hope the word isn't "STOP!".


Yes, our game was part of NorCal RTP #1.  Agreed that the main issue is to just to keep things going, let us have our games.  Hopefully the parents can just play along for now, even if they don't agree with the new rules.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

PechoFrio said:


> Yes, our game was part of NorCal RTP #1.  Agreed that the main issue is to just to keep things going, let us have our games.  Hopefully the parents can just play along for now, even if they don't agree with the new rules.


Well, leadership in Sac Town is now blaming all the recall crap on those who dont like mask and are anti vaccine.  He said he's ready to fight.  I swear i wear a mask but hate it.  Can I at least complain about it?  I will not tolerate people like you telling me my kid has to wear a mask if she wants to ball. Your new rules suck!!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 15, 2021)

crush said:


> Well, leadership in Sac Town is now blaming all the recall crap on those who dont like mask and are anti vaccine.  He said he's ready to fight.  I swear i wear a mask but hate it.  Can I at least complain about it?  I will not tolerate people like you telling me my kid has to wear a mask if she wants to ball. Your new rules suck!!!


Kids should NOT have to wear masks when playing, it should be totally up to the kid...

But spectators and coaches should wear masks, and everybody eligible should be getting vaccinated.....not saying you have to like it, but let's keep the players playing.....


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

*A Gov blames 'anti-mask and anti-vax extremists' for his recall effort, vows to fight them..........

*

I need a Doc with a brain to tell if this meme is correct or is this false information.  Dad 4, I want no response from you.  Please, I'll even take someone on here who knows someone who knows a Doc that can let us know the truth.  Thank you, it's much appreciated.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Kids should NOT have to wear masks when playing, it should be totally up to the kid...
> 
> But spectators and coaches should wear masks, and *everybody eligible* should be getting vaccinated.....not saying you have to like it, but let's keep the players playing.....


Please explain eligibility requirements bro?  I'm not that desperate to see my dd play......lol.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The American Association of Pediatrics says you’re wrong. Disregarding what they are saying and trashing any sports entity that follows their guidance, as about 10 posters did before I said anything, is hardly “open-minded reasonable discourse”. Too bad that you’re ok with “open-minded reasonable discourse” so long as it is the opposite of that. So here I am.
> 
> If you’re living in fear of wearing a mask, although there is no documented evidence that one has ever killed a single person, you and your kid can stay away from soccer fields until all this passes.  Between all the anti-vaxxers and all the other trumpanzees who fight every single effort to get Covid under control, it has already taken too long, and will still take linger than it should.  Almost 600,000 are dead in the U.S. now.


wrong about what?


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> With all due respect, I would call anyone getting Karen-y over a kid wearing a mask playing a kiddie sport a fool and incompetent of understanding what kiddie sports is, and of taking their kiddie sports way too seriously.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that kiddie (they call the “competitive”) sports is so important that they should not wear something that anyone in moderate health can do no problem, is a fool and incompetent of understanding, well, much of anything. In the absence of a medical condition, if your child cannot play soccer in a mask for a couple weeks, they are not college material and, frankly, should not even being playing comp sports since they’re just diluting the quality of play. But congratulations for raising your kid to be soft.
> 
> We have all seen a lot of kids playing soccer in masks and, guess what, no one has died. Not one  person. We have seen a bunch of whiners though.


I am not sure I understood your comments. But, I guess we have to define what's kiddie sport for you and for me. My kid is having 4 practices a week and a game over weekend. As you can guess, it's very completive league where you need to proof to coach and yourself every single practice you belong there. You try to compete wearing a mask in that environment and I want to see what you say after 5-10 minutes of trying. I even say it's more harm for young athlete to practice and play in that condition.
Again, I am totally fine if your kid or any other kid wear a mask. And, frankly, I am totally fine if they wear a plastic bag with a few holes  over their head. It's their rights.
For your argument that not anybody died wearing a mask I'd like to ask you if anyone died of not wearing a mask playing soccer. For me, if based on the science (availability of the data and its analyses and not just what's in someone head after reading some articles from the internet)  ,  the decision was made to allow completive sport then let kids to participate it without masks. If it's still not safe then don't open the sport and keep it on oxygen level  (10-25 feet apart of the opponents).
If you really (I mean who ever is in charge) care and want to open sport safely then provide guidance for different categories (Age, Level of play (rec or competitive) , and etc.  But, I guess it requires to do more work and cooperates with others. In my understanding it's to much to ask from those who are  establishing all those mandates and requirements.
As for calling some folks whiners or something else I will leave it with no comments.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

SFR said:


> I am not sure I understood your comments. But, I guess we have to define what's kiddie sport for you and for me. My kid is having 4 practices a week and a game over weekend. As you can guess, it's very completive league where you need to proof to coach and yourself every single practice you belong there. You try to compete wearing a mask in that environment and I want to see what you say after 5-10 minutes of trying. I even say it's more harm for young athlete to practice and play in that condition.
> Again, I am totally fine if your kid or any other kid wear a mask. And, frankly, I am totally fine if they wear a plastic bag with a few holes  over their head. It's their rights.
> For your argument that not anybody died wearing a mask I'd like to ask you if anyone died of not wearing a mask playing soccer. For me, if based on the science (availability of the data and its analyses and not just what's in someone head after reading some articles from the internet)  ,  the decision was made to allow completive sport then let kids to participate it without masks. If it's still not safe then don't open the sport and keep it on oxygen level  (10-25 feet apart of the opponents).
> If you really (I mean who ever is in charge) care and want to open sport safely then provide guidance for different categories (Age, Level of play (rec or competitive) , and etc.  But, I guess it requires to do more work and cooperates with others. In my understanding it's to much to ask from those who are  establishing all those mandates and requirements.
> As for calling some folks whiners or something else I will leave it with no comments.


Excellent points.  If NBA players wear a mask, then I will tell my dd to quit sports all together.  This is the biggest crock ever played.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Kids should NOT have to wear masks when playing, it should be totally up to the kid...
> 
> But spectators and coaches should wear masks, and everybody eligible should be getting vaccinated.....not saying you have to like it, but let's keep the players playing.....


People should NOT have to drive sober, it should be totally up to them!

Kids should NOT have to go to school without guns and ammo, it should be totally up to them!

Kids should NOT be required to stay home if they  have Ebola, it should be totally up to them!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

SFR said:


> I am not sure I understood your comments. But, I guess we have to define what's kiddie sport for you and for me. My kid is having 4 practices a week and a game over weekend. As you can guess, it's very completive league where you need to proof to coach and yourself every single practice you belong there. You try to compete wearing a mask in that environment and I want to see what you say after 5-10 minutes of trying. I even say it's more harm for young athlete to practice and play in that condition.
> Again, I am totally fine if your kid or any other kid wear a mask. And, frankly, I am totally fine if they wear a plastic bag with a few holes  over their head. It's their rights.
> For your argument that not anybody died wearing a mask I'd like to ask you if anyone died of not wearing a mask playing soccer. For me, if based on the science (availability of the data and its analyses and not just what's in someone head after reading some articles from the internet)  ,  the decision was made to allow completive sport then let kids to participate it without masks. If it's still not safe then don't open the sport and keep it on oxygen level  (10-25 feet apart of the opponents).
> If you really (I mean who ever is in charge) care and want to open sport safely then provide guidance for different categories (Age, Level of play (rec or competitive) , and etc.  But, I guess it requires to do more work and cooperates with others. In my understanding it's to much to ask from those who are  establishing all those mandates and requirements.
> As for calling some folks whiners or something else I will leave it with no comments.


Your kid winning a soccer game over the next couple weeks while hundreds of millions get vaccinated is inconsequential. If you think any soccer game that your kid plays over the next few weeks is so important that the players should not wear masks, you have a real problem. Your kid is playing a game played by children.

The American Association of Pediatrics recommends it, and that is that. They are the experts, and they are looking at the most up-to-date information. You’re a dad who clearly takes his kiddie sports way too seriously. If playing in a mask is too much for your kid, his soccer career is almost over anyway, so what’s the big deal? It’s not like he has the athletic ability to play on college, let alone pro.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Why have the rule? To encourage mask use.



So what's your solution?  Refuse to have your kid wear a mask, and then, if the County pulls the field permit, hire an attorney to file a TRO/preliminary injunction and litigate a month plus in state superior court to reverse the County's decision?

Wouldn't it be easier to ask your kid to wear the stupid mask around his or her neck (leaving the nose and mouth free most of the time) like everyone else for a few months until we're past this farce?  That's what the players in both my kids' clubs are doing.

I think litigation is a great tool and I love Californians' interest in pursuing it, but it's also expensive and time consuming.  And it's not a good idea to rush to it as plan A without a reasonable cost/benefit analysis of alternative approaches?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> So what's your solution?  Refuse to have your kid wear a mask, and then, if the County pulls the field permit, hire an attorney to file a TRO/preliminary injunction and litigate a month plus in state superior court to reverse the County's decision?
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to ask your kid to wear the stupid mask around his or her neck (leaving the nose and mouth free most of the time) like everyone else for a few months until we're past this farce?  That's what the players in both my kids' clubs are doing.
> 
> I think litigation is a great tool and I love Californians' interest in pursuing it, but it's also expensive and time consuming.  And it's not a good idea to rush to it as plan A without a reasonable cost/benefit analysis of alternative approaches?


You don’t understand.  Anon’s kid is good at soccer.  Really really good.  She plays in a _*letter*_ _*league*_.   That changes everything.  She certainly should not have to follow any of the rules that apply to other people.  

Besides, keep it in perspective.  What is more important, having permits so thousands of bronze and rec kids can putter about, or a half dozen really good maskless ECNL games?  The ECNL games, of course.

The city, county, and CDPH should all just drop whatever it is they are doing and bow down before her amazing ball skills.


----------



## STX (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The American Association of Pediatrics says you’re wrong.


The AAP says I am wrong about not liking unreasonable bullies (like you and Trump), or they say I am wrong that there has yet to be a single documented case of Covid transmission in any of the hundreds of thousands of outdoor soccer games in the past 12 months?

Both are 100% correct, and while it isn't surprising the American Association of Pediatrics might want to put out a "better safe than sorry" policy, please point me to specifically what they say I am wrong about.


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> You don’t understand.  Anon’s kid is good at soccer.  Really really good.  She plays in a _*letter*_ _*league*_.   That changes everything.  She certainly should not have to follow any of the rules that apply to other people.
> 
> Besides, keep it in perspective.  What is more important, having permits so thousands of bronze and rec kids can putter about, or a half dozen really good maskless ECNL games?  The ECNL games, of course.
> 
> The city, county, and CDPH should all just drop whatever it is they are doing and bow down before her amazing ball skills.


You're the one making up rules that don't exist. If you're scared, stay home. What the hell don't you understand that masks are not mandated. What the hell is wrong with people like you? You are trying to speak it into existence. Your own DOC told you mask will not be mandated. If you don't like it, have balls and stand up for your beliefs and leave. Of course, you don't have balls so you'll just continue to be a keyboard warrior.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 15, 2021)

STX said:


> The AAP says I am wrong about not liking unreasonable bullies (like you and Trump), or they say I am wrong that there has yet to be a single documented case of Covid transmission in any of the hundreds of thousands of outdoor soccer games in the past 12 months?
> 
> Both are 100% correct, and while it isn't surprising the American Association of Pediatrics might want to put out a "better safe than sorry" policy, please point me to specifically what they say I am wrong about.


Nope.  Don’t have to because you already know that a “better safe than sorry” policy is being implemented here.  We are dealing with an administrative agency that’s  entitled to determine what their regulations mean.  How one feels or what one thinks has absolutely no bearing on the issue.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 15, 2021)

SFR said:


> With all due respect: I wouldn't call you a sheep but I would call you a fool and for those who mandate wearing a mask for very competitive outdoor sport I call them incompetent of understanding what the competitive sport is. If you think you can wear a mask while sprinting, pushing, and battling for the ball you are completely mistaken. And then saying if you ae out of air and can't breath take it off and put back - that is compromising the purpose of wearing a mask And then you should bring with a you a few more masks as they will get turned and soak. And what I hear from my son's club that they won't enforce to make sure it's on your face but you must have it some where around your face. It's a total farce.
> 
> I am totally fine with everyone who asks their kids to wear it but if you permitted to play youth completive outdoor sport then don't make it a farce. Also, it's funny, for the safety of the player it's not allowed to wear any bracelets , any kind of earrings or necklaces but wearing mask around their necks is totally safe.


How does instructing my daughter to follow the rules from the entity that issued the permit make me a fool? Are you saying I should have marched on the field and raised hell because of a mask after not playing for a year? Yeah, I don’t think so. We live in this community and I prefer to not make an ass out of myself.

As far as playing and wearing the mask, if my middle aged self can wear the mask when I go to exercise outside at Orange Theory for an hour I’m pretty sure the majority of these very in shape atheletes can handle it.


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 15, 2021)

crush said:


> I already asked them what league this is and no one is answering.  Dad 4, what league is this guy saying he will pull his team if no mask?  This sound like rec at best.  AYSO is way more competitive.  I think it's bull crap lie.  He even says some T supporter is pacing up and down the fence having a melt down.  Listen and listen well folks.  No dad with a goat would even be in this league.  This is all propaganda bull dung lie is my best guess.  Where is Deza BTW?


I can not speak for Dad4 but I can assure you that this is happening in the letter leagues, not rec. It is NorCal return play- which includes ECNL, GA, NPL and everyone else.The games I saw this weekend were in Contra Costa County with teams traveling from Alameda County.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 15, 2021)

We've had 2 of our own games and watched another (from a distance.) MOST parents were good about the mask rule and kids wore them while on the bench, (on the grass rather, because we can't have a bench.)
The refs also wore them. We did play one team that only had about 1/2 the sidelines in masks- not our club, so I don't know their rules? When we play at home, we have board members walking around making sure the sidelines are following the rules.
ETA: this is a norcal club, can't speak to anything else.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 15, 2021)

The idiocy. 

Should kids wear masks? No. 

Why? 

They are not at any risk. Having them wear masks while playing other kids is the height of idiocy. 

Per the CDC as of now you have had just over 200 people under that age of 17 die NATIONWIDE since covid started.


----------



## Speed (Mar 15, 2021)

crush said:


> Well, leadership in Sac Town is now blaming all the recall crap on those who dont like mask and are anti vaccine.  He said he's ready to fight.  I swear i wear a mask but hate it.  Can I at least complain about it?  I will not tolerate people like you telling me my kid has to wear a mask if she wants to ball. Your new rules suck!!!


there is no leadership in Sac town


----------



## tjsoccer (Mar 15, 2021)

This is a crazy conversation.  If a someone says they won't play with a mask, then why would the field permits matter to them?  They don't care if the permits are pulled for a game they won't play anyways.   

Likewise, If you don't want to play a team that isn't masked, then don't play if they don't have masks on.  Since masking isn't being enforced, you should probably have the conversation with the other team ahead of time to keep it from getting weird.  

It is up to the two teams to agree upon the rules...which is what happens every game.  If you don't like the rules, don't play.  You can't force people to play.  You can just make the rules and let people decide if they want to play using them.   If masks become required equipment (like shin guards or whatever) then people can make the decision if they want to play under that rule.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

tjsoccer said:


> This is a crazy conversation.  If a someone says they won't play with a mask, then why would the field permits matter to them?  They don't care if the permits are pulled for a game they won't play anyways.
> 
> Likewise, If you don't want to play a team that isn't masked, then don't play if they don't have masks on.  Since masking isn't being enforced, you should probably *have the conversation with the other team ahead of time to keep it from getting weird.
> 
> It is up to the two teams to agree upon the rules*...*which is what happens every game*.  *If you don't like the rules, don't play.*  You can't force people to play.  Y*ou can just make the rules and let people decide if they want to play using them*.   If masks become required equipment (like shin guards or whatever) then people can make the decision if they want to play under that rule.


Weird life were all living in.  The poor kids have to be in the middle of all the bs.  I heard about a fight over mask hoops and no mask hoops.  Its getting so chippy on the courts they have to have a mask game and then a no mask game.  It's becoming a mask of honor and if your anti mask and a badge of vax.  I'm way more anti abortion.  If someone wants to fight me for that anti stance, then come bring it


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

tjsoccer said:


> This is a crazy conversation.  If a someone says they won't play with a mask, then why would the field permits matter to them?  They don't care if the permits are pulled for a game they won't play anyways.
> 
> Likewise, If you don't want to play a team that isn't masked, then don't play if they don't have





crush said:


> Weird life were all living in.  The poor kids have to be in the middle of all the bs.  I heard about a fight over mask hoops and no mask hoops.  Its getting so chippy on the courts they have to have a mask game and then a no mask game.  It's becoming a mask of honor and if your anti mask and a badge of vax.  I'm way more anti abortion.  If someone wants to fight me for that anti stance, then come bring it


Off topic please


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Off topic please


Then us, too.

How were your games?


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Then us, too.
> 
> How were your games?


Non-masked, lol


----------



## Anon9 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Off topic please


Abortion talk, off topic please.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

STX said:


> The AAP says I am wrong about not liking unreasonable bullies (like you and Trump), or they say I am wrong that there has yet to be a single documented case of Covid transmission in any of the hundreds of thousands of outdoor soccer games in the past 12 months?
> 
> Both are 100% correct, and while it isn't surprising the American Association of Pediatrics might want to put out a "better safe than sorry" policy, please point me to specifically what they say I am wrong about.


I get that trumpanzees disregard the advice of medical experts because it interferes with their ability to be idiots. The one guy claimed words don’t mean what they mean. You claim the foremost experts in the field are just making s**t up because they’d rather just cover their asses than actually make policy recommendations in their area of expertise. Pretty soon @MSK357 will jump in and say it’s all a hoax, people are only dying “with covid” but if anyone ever did die wearing a mask, in that case they died “because of” the mask, not “with the mask”. Then Grace Karen will chime in that masks don’t work, and then go berate some poor soccer ref after she’s done with the Costco manager.  Finally, @crush will meme Jenny McCarthy claiming vaccines cause autism, and then blame a soccer club for trying to ruin his kid’s life. In one sentence y’all deny science, and the. you claim that it’s science behind your anti-science. 

In short, your rejection of the advice of the foremost experts on the issue puts you right there with all the other idiots.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 15, 2021)

How were everyone's games? Any surprises? Unfortunately, my DD's friend tore her ACL first game back


----------



## STX (Mar 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Nope.  Don’t have to because you already know that a “better safe than sorry” policy is being implemented here.  We are dealing with an administrative agency that’s  entitled to determine what their regulations mean.  How one feels or what one thinks has absolutely no bearing on the issue.


Exactly. "Feelings" shouldn't have a place in the discussion.  I'm certainly not arguing people shouldn't follow the rules.  If masks are required by the organization or fields, then people should follow those rules or simply stay home so kids can play.  Don't ruin it for everyone. Making such rules are is their prerogative. 

But you also shouldn't pretend any mandate to wear masks on during a soccer game isn't mostly based on people's "feelings."  It certainly isn't some science-based decision based on real life negative outcomes of virus spread during outdoor soccer games.  If anything, there's plenty of evidence to the contrary. 

That isn't really the point though.  Mask up, if required. Let's ensure the kids play and all get through this for the next few months.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I get that trumpanzees disregard the advice of medical experts because it interferes with their ability to be idiots. The one guy claimed words don’t mean what they mean. You claim the foremost experts in the field are just making s**t up because they’d rather just cover their asses than actually make policy recommendations in their area of expertise. Pretty soon @MSK357 will jump in and say it’s all a hoax, people are only dying “with covid” but if anyone ever did die wearing a mask, in that case they died “because of” the mask, not “with the mask”. Then Grace Karen will chime in that masks don’t work, and then go berate some poor soccer ref after she’s done with the Costco manager.  Finally, @crush will meme Jenny McCarthy claiming vaccines cause autism, and then blame a soccer club for trying to ruin his kid’s life. In one sentence y’all deny science, and the. you claim that it’s science behind your anti-science.
> 
> In short, your rejection of the advice of the foremost experts on the issue puts you right there with all the other idiots.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> The idiocy.
> 
> Should kids wear masks? No.
> 
> ...


Says the guy whining about not being able to hit the bars back in May and who was gloating about how great AZ is doing, although it’s been #1 in per capita body count over the last 10 months.


----------



## STX (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I get that trumpanzees disregard the advice of medical experts because it interferes with their ability to be idiots. The one guy claimed words don’t mean what they mean. You claim the foremost experts in the field are just making s**t up because they’d rather just cover their asses than actually make policy recommendations in their area of expertise. Pretty soon @MSK357 will jump in and say it’s all a hoax, people are only dying “with covid” but if anyone ever did die wearing a mask, in that case they died “because of” the mask, not “with the mask”. Then Grace Karen will chime in that masks don’t work, and then go berate some poor soccer ref after she’s done with the Costco manager.  Finally, @crush will meme Jenny McCarthy claiming vaccines cause autism, and then blame a soccer club for trying to ruin his kid’s life. In one sentence y’all deny science, and the. you claim that it’s science behind your anti-science.
> 
> In short, your rejection of the advice of the foremost experts on the issue puts you right there with all the other idiots.



So I guess the bottom line is I am right about both things.  You are an unreasonable bully, and you are also incapable of refuting the fact that the nationwide Covid infection rate in the other 48 states for outdoor soccer games in the past 12 months is roughly  0.000%.


Go on. It's your turn to pull out your Trumpian playbook response and create some strawman argument that twists the point I'm trying to make and culminates with personal insults.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Non-masked, lol


That was the highlight?

Try watching the game more closely.  I have a feeling you missed something....


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 15, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> How were everyone's games? Any surprises? Unfortunately, my DD's friend tore her ACL first game back


Hopefully that was the early diagnosis and it won't be that bad -- this is the worry about early games after long layoff -- best of luck to the injured girl


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> How does instructing my daughter to follow the rules from the entity that issued the permit make me a fool? Are you saying I should have marched on the field and raised hell because of a mask after not playing for a year? Yeah, I don’t think so. We live in this community and I prefer to not make an ass out of myself.
> 
> As far as playing and wearing the mask, if my middle aged self can wear the mask when I go to exercise outside at Orange Theory for an hour I’m pretty sure the majority of these very in shape atheletes can handle it.


Don't get me wrong. I am not telling my kid not to wear a mask when he plays. I respect and teach my kid to respect and obey laws and rules. And I do care about people around me, friends and strangers. My point is that I have watched a few games in the last 5-6 days between competitive teams and the players masks were covering their necks but not the faces. Maybe very few players kept their masks on their faces. This rule to wear masks are not enforced via clubs or the referees. Who needs wearing masks when it's not enforce. End you know why it's not enforced? Because it's not possible to do it.  You can't stop the game every time the mask in down due to so many reason. Then why have those rules that no one cares to enforce. 
As for your 'middle aged self can wear the mask' I don't know what to say. I guess kids should do everything else you're doing in your golden age.
Again, maybe for little kids and rec sport is possible and workable wearing masks but for older kids doing competitive sport I don't know.
And yes, I am not running around and screaming let's not wear masks but I am entitled to have my opinion and put it on the forum as it what it's for.

Again, think about, 22 kids on the field playing soccer via kicking one ball, bumping in each other. Touch this ball with their hands (throwings, free kicks, and etc) then correcting their masks constantly and touching their faces, wiping their noses. Then add other kids who sub them. Do you see the picture? What protection those masks do for them, nada. From that point it's not save to play soccer at all (here in California) . All I am saying it's useless rule and the only reason all those Associations of Pediatrics say is to cover their asxxx in case some one will sue them.

Someone pointed out that wearing masks during play is only for a few more weeks. It could be true but also it could be for who knows for how long. The numbers of infected is down in all categories but now the recommendations we hear is to wear double masks. I guess it's a "good" logic.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 15, 2021)

SFR said:


> Don't get me wrong. I am not telling my kid not to wear a mask when he plays. I respect and teach my kid to respect and obey laws and rules. And I do care about people around me, friends and strangers. My point is that I have watched a few games in the last 5-6 days between competitive teams and the players masks were covering their necks but not the faces. Maybe very few players kept their masks on their faces. This rule to wear masks are not enforced via clubs or the referees. Who needs wearing masks when it's not enforce. End you know why it's not enforced? Because it's not possible to do it.  You can't stop the game every time the mask in down due to so many reason. Then why have those rules that no one cares to enforce.
> As for your 'middle aged self can wear the mask' I don't know what to say. I guess kids should do everything else you're doing in your golden age.
> Again, maybe for little kids and rec sport is possible and workable wearing masks but for older kids doing competitive sport I don't know.
> And yes, I am not running around and screaming let's not wear masks but I am entitled to have my opinion and put it on the forum as it what it's for.
> ...


I'm sure wearing masks is good intent (I'm reaching) but...it's just a silly attempt to virtue signal.  If that's what it takes to play soccer, then so be it...Still dumb and it will still get scrutinized and ridiculed.

We just wrapped up a HS soccer season in AZ.  Masks were required.  I would guesstimate they stayed in place less than 5% of the time.  Why bother.  Refs never enforced the mask rule on the field.  Everyone on the sideline wore theirs.  All theater.  Meanwhile, in Club land, masks are not required.  They are optional - up to the player.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 15, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I'm sure wearing masks is good intent (I'm reaching) but...it's just a silly attempt to virtue signal.  If that's what it takes to play soccer, then so be it...Still dumb and it will still get scrutinized and ridiculed.
> 
> We just wrapped up a HS soccer season in AZ.  Masks were required.  I would guesstimate they stayed in place less than 5% of the time.  Why bother.  Refs never enforced the mask rule on the field.  Everyone on the sideline wore theirs.  All theater.  Meanwhile, in Club land, masks are not required.  They are optional - up to the player.


No wonder your state has the highest body count per capita over the last 10 months. No worries. Soon enough people will be vaccinated that people will stop dying despite AZ’s best efforts.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 15, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No wonder your state has the highest body count per capita over the last 10 months. No worries. Soon enough people will be vaccinated that people will stop dying despite AZ’s best efforts.


That's right, it was the soccer.  Google is your friend.  Another dud. Go back to reading AAP literature, sounds like you need a revisit in reading comprehension.  

Maybe you should get out this upcoming weekend and watch soccer, see how much fun those kids are having.  While you are at it, focus your efforts on getting kids and teachers back in school.  If that doesn't work,  lend out your hotspot so those kids can at least go online.  Try to do something useful for your local community, feel good about something.  Lay off djt already.  You are basically letting him live in your head rent free - you gotta get that taken care off.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> That's right, it was the soccer.  Google is your friend.  Another dud. Go back to reading AAP literature, sounds like you need a revisit in reading comprehension.
> 
> Maybe you should get out this upcoming weekend and watch soccer, see how much fun those kids are having.  While you are at it, focus your efforts on getting kids and teachers back in school.  If that doesn't work,  lend out your hotspot so those kids can at least go online.  Try to do something useful for your local community, feel good about something. Lay off djt already.  You are basically letting him live in your head rent free - you gotta get that taken care off.


“ Lay off djt already.  You are basically letting him live in your head rent free - you gotta get that taken care off.”

Nope, not at all. What you’re saying is just the magat way of trying to avoid accountability and stop having to confront who you are and what you are. It is your problem that you’re humiliated by your support of him. Too bad.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> “ Lay off djt already.  You are basically letting him live in your head rent free - you gotta get that taken care off.”
> 
> Nope, not at all. What you’re saying is just the magat way of trying to avoid accountability and stop having to confront who you are and what you are. It is your problem that you’re humiliated by your support of him. Too bad.


Sorry folks, we need to interrupt this important Nocal thread with this important message for EOTL.  This is why EOTL has T's Tower living in his head for the rest of his life on earth and rent free to boot.  Talk about free handouts....lol!!! EOTL has the T-Curse as well.  Basically, he can;t lay his head down without seeing T as he tries to sleep.  He even has Crush in his head.  Tonight, this will be in his head......


----------



## Jessiesgirl (Mar 16, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> How were everyone's games? Any surprises? Unfortunately, my DD's friend tore her ACL first game back





Glitterhater said:


> How were everyone's games? Any surprises? Unfortunately, my DD's friend tore her ACL first game back


Sorry about your DD’s friend. I hope she has a speedy recovery.
Our game was pretty good. Our girls were sluggish and a bit of a mess but still managed to win. I didn’t notice any big surprises, but I did see some blowouts which sucks for both teams. I’m sure there will be some shuffling for Return to Play #2.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> “ Lay off djt already.  You are basically letting him live in your head rent free - you gotta get that taken care off.”
> 
> Nope, not at all. What you’re saying is just the magat way of trying to avoid accountability and stop having to confront who you are and what you are. It is your problem that you’re humiliated by your support of him. Too bad.


As usual, you provided nothing of substance and completely sidestepped what is being discussed.  Your contribution here (and likely society as a whole) is silliness and doctrinal rhetoric.  But that's what makes you so endearing to so many.

You would be a true hero though if you gave up your hot spot to all of those weak minded kids you always describe.

By the way, we are still waiting on the peer reviewed study that shows how dangerous soccer is to society if masks aren't worn by players.  I know you worship at the pew of  bureaucratic organizations but wuz hoping for something sciency to dig into.








Who are called bureaucrats


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 16, 2021)

Jessiesgirl said:


> Sorry about your DD’s friend. I hope she has a speedy recovery.
> Our game was pretty good. Our girls were sluggish and a bit of a mess but still managed to win. I didn’t notice any big surprises, but I did see some blowouts which sucks for both teams. I’m sure there will be some shuffling for Return to Play #2.


Can they reshuffle -- county by county playing?  Maybe some other teams will join that weren't in before that could allow some more equitable matchups.  I didn't really look at the results, just MVLA '04 and Thorns '03 seemed to have a nice little game out of the gate -- notified from a friend involved


----------



## dad4 (Mar 16, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Can they reshuffle -- county by county playing?  Maybe some other teams will join that weren't in before that could allow some more equitable matchups.  I didn't really look at the results, just MVLA '04 and Thorns '03 seemed to have a nice little game out of the gate -- notified from a friend involved


If we hit orange or yellow, SCC may relax the stay in county rule.  If that happens, Alameda or San Mateo could join SCC next time.

Or you can do the regular pro/rel thing.  If a team is getting thumped, they can drop down a notch.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> As usual, you provided nothing of substance and completely sidestepped what is being discussed.  Your contribution here (and likely society as a whole) is silliness and doctrinal rhetoric.  But that's what makes you so endearing to so many.
> 
> You would be a true hero though if you gave up your hot spot to all of those weak minded kids you always describe.
> 
> ...


Any peer reviewed studies about all the dangers of wearing a mask?  Any peer reviewed studies of catchiness of ebola on soccer fields? No? So it must be ok to play soccer with people with ebola. 

Any peer-reviewed studies on how mutations are making Covid more virulant and deadly?  

Interesting how trumpanzees use “peer review” as an excuse to deny science. If there isn’t a peer reviewed study, it must not be happening.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Any peer reviewed studies about all the dangers of wearing a mask?  Any peer reviewed studies of catchiness of ebola on soccer fields? No? So it must be ok to play soccer with people with ebola.
> 
> Any peer-reviewed studies on how mutations are making Covid more virulant and deadly?
> 
> Interesting how trumpanzees use “peer review” as an excuse to deny science. If there isn’t a peer reviewed study, it must not be happening.


Funny... the term “peer reviewed” comes from this defending of Mask Use (in which I willingly participate) when confronted by studies/articles saying they are not effective.  So now when anyone IT doesn’t agree with brings up “peer reviewed” is a Trump thing.......We’ll just jot that down as a “No” cause IT’s just a bully with ZERO substance.

How’s that cardio routine going while wearing a mask?  No, not the trip out of the basement to get more microwave meals....actual running for distance?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Funny... the term “peer reviewed” comes from this defending of Mask Use (in which I willingly participate) when confronted by studies/articles saying they are not effective.  So now when anyone IT doesn’t agree with brings up “peer reviewed” is a Trump thing.......We’ll just jot that down as a “No” cause IT’s just a bully with ZERO substance.
> 
> How’s that cardio routine going while wearing a mask?  No, not the trip out of the basement to get more microwave meals....actual running for distance?


Yes, I get that trumpanzees believe masks are not  effective against Covid although every single expert with a brain disagrees with that. I get that magats are so desperate that they will use any lack of a peer-reviewed study to deny anything. Wait there is now a peer-reviewed study that Covid isn’t a hoax? OK, well masks don’t work.  Oh, now there’s a study saying they do? Well, not one that says children are impervious to Covid.  Oops, there’s one of those now?  How about impervious to covid on soccer fields?  At least impervious on weekends?  I don’t see a peer reviewed study about that either. 

Magaty magats also ignore that it is mutating into more virulent and dangerous strains, but who gives about how bad it will get until there’s been a peer-reviewed study explaining the 550,000 body count so far and how the virus is now even more dangerous. It can’t possibly be happening if there’s no peer-reviewed study. It’s like your Cadet Bonespurs claiming there is less Covid if you test less. Similarly, if there hasn’t been a peer-reviewed study, it can’t be happening, right?


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Any peer reviewed studies about all the dangers of wearing a mask?  Any peer reviewed studies of catchiness of ebola on soccer fields? No? So it must be ok to play soccer with people with ebola.
> 
> Any peer-reviewed studies on how mutations are making Covid more virulant and deadly?
> 
> Interesting how trumpanzees use “peer review” as an excuse to deny science. If there isn’t a peer reviewed study, it must not be happening.


I guess the same goes for the flu.  You are like a leaf blowing in the political wind.  At least the kids are playing in Nor Cal.  At least be happy for them.


----------



## SFR (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, I get that trumpanzees believe masks are not  effective against Covid although every single expert with a brain disagrees with that. I get that magats are so desperate that they will use any lack of a peer-reviewed study to deny anything. Wait there is now a peer-reviewed study that Covid isn’t a hoax? OK, well masks don’t work.  Oh, now there’s a study saying they do? Well, not one that says children are impervious to Covid.  Oops, there’s one of those now?  How about impervious to covid on soccer fields?  At least impervious on weekends?  I don’t see a peer reviewed study about that either.
> 
> Magaty magats also ignore that it is mutating into more virulent and dangerous strains, but who gives about how bad it will get until there’s been a peer-reviewed study explaining the 550,000 body count so far and how the virus is now even more dangerous. It can’t possibly be happening if there’s no peer-reviewed study. It’s like your Cadet Bonespurs claiming there is less Covid if you test less. Similarly, if there hasn’t been a peer-reviewed study, it can’t be happening, right?


What is wrong with you? Nobody is saying here that masks are not effective against Covid, period. Read and take some time to process what you are reading.
What a few people, including myself, are trying  to say that this artificial rule to wear masks during soccer games is not workable at least for competitive games. Don't shoot with these naming "trumpanzees or magas or etc."  It has nothing to do with it. Don't say that nobody died yet from wearing masks during the game as you *can not *point out that someone died from playing soccer without wearing a mask. Don't bring the argument about how many people got sick or died per capita in CA versus other states. We are talking about youth sport and it has nothing to do with what happens outside of it. Spectators and subs and coaches are wearing masks, which does make sense. Once the player is off the field he/she puts the mask on, which does make sense.
If you put a rule that wearing a mask is a must then make sure players wearing them and if you see the player not wearing mask then get this player out of the game. In that case the idea of not spreading covid during the game will work. If you are not doing anything about then what this rule is for? Please explain me. I am listening but I don't want you call me names


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

SFR said:


> What is wrong with you? Nobody is saying here that masks are not effective against Covid, period. Read and take some time to process what you are reading.
> What a few people, including myself, are trying  to say that this artificial rule to wear masks during soccer games is not workable at least for competitive games. Don't shoot with these naming "trumpanzees or magas or etc."  It has nothing to do with it. Don't say that nobody died yet from wearing masks during the game as you *can not *point out that someone died from playing soccer without wearing a mask. Don't bring the argument about how many people got sick or died per capita in CA versus other states. We are talking about youth sport and it has nothing to do with what happens outside of it. Spectators and subs and coaches are wearing masks, which does make sense. Once the player is off the field he/she puts the mask on, which does make sense.
> If you put a rule that wearing a mask is a must then make sure players wearing them and if you see the player not wearing mask then get this player out of the game. In that case the idea of not spreading covid during the game will work. If you are not doing anything about then what this rule is for? Please explain me. I am listening but I don't want you call me names


Oh leave it.  @EOTL's contrived intellect provides zero value add to any discussion.  The responses are on cue cards - not an original thought to be found.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

SFR said:


> What is wrong with you? Nobody is saying here that masks are not effective against Covid, period. Read and take some time to process what you are reading.
> What a few people, including myself, are trying  to say that this artificial rule to wear masks during soccer games is not workable at least for competitive games. Don't shoot with these naming "trumpanzees or magas or etc."  It has nothing to do with it. Don't say that nobody died yet from wearing masks during the game as you *can not *point out that someone died from playing soccer without wearing a mask. Don't bring the argument about how many people got sick or died per capita in CA versus other states. We are talking about youth sport and it has nothing to do with what happens outside of it. Spectators and subs and coaches are wearing masks, which does make sense. Once the player is off the field he/she puts the mask on, which does make sense.
> If you put a rule that wearing a mask is a must then make sure players wearing them and if you see the player not wearing mask then get this player out of the game. In that case the idea of not spreading covid during the game will work. If you are not doing anything about then what this rule is for? Please explain me. I am listening but I don't want you call me names


Your frumpy trumpy friend Kicker literally just claimed there are studies saying masks are not effective. And Grace Karen has been making that claim for almost a year. 

How many people are dying in AZ is directly relevant to its woeful policies and complete disregard for the safety of its constituents. No one gets to parse out what they want to do from AZ’s stupid “do whatever you want kill whoever you want” Covid response. There has never been a peer reviewed study showing anyone has died because they got covid in any particular bar, or restaurant, or virtually anywhere, but that doesn’t make it ok to roll around wherever you want without a mask because no one has proven you killed someone yet. Maybe that would work if AZ gave a f**k about contact tracing, but they don’t and in many areas it is simply too crowded and overwhelmed to figure it out anyway. So we’ll never know how much covid has been spread at soccer tournaments, who they spread it to, and who they spread it to, and who died because of it.

In the end, too f**king bad. The AAP says wear a mask, and many soccer leagues are following them. This isn’t controversial. It isn’t harmful to anyone. It’s just a bunch of dumbf**k whiny soccer Karens, who can join all the other whiny magat f**ktards whining outside Costco, or work, or their god houses, or wherever else they think is so important that they’re ok killing people because they’re sodt losers living in fear of the inconvenience of wearing a mask. We’ve been dealing with people like you for a year now.  Y’all were whining then. Your behavior and refusal to suck it up buttercup by taking this seriously made all of this happen and caused most of the more than half a million deaths.  And you’re still whining.  And although happy9 desperately wants people to forget that they’re s**tbags who did this, no.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Oh leave it.  @EOTL's contrived intellect provides zero value add to any discussion.  The responses are on cue cards - not an original thought to be found.


I am not surprised that a magat would claim that following the advice of the AAP - the foremost experts in the field - is not original thought. They believe “original thought” is fake crazy made up bs like child sex trafficking tunnels between the WH and a pizza parlor. Or that a long dead south american dictator conspired with the democratic party and an election machine company to steal the election.  Or that the Capitol invasion was a false flag operation conducted by white BLM members all wearing magat hats and anti-semitic t shirts. Instead of “original thought” I think you mean batshit crazy Parler trumpanzee thought.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Your frumpy trumpy friend Kicker literally just claimed there are studies saying masks are not effective. And Grace Karen has been making that claim for almost a year.
> 
> How many people are dying in AZ is directly relevant to its woeful policies and complete disregard for the safety of its constituents. No one gets to parse out what they want to do from AZ’s stupid “do whatever you want kill whoever you want” Covid response. There has never been a peer reviewed study showing anyone has died because they got covid in any particular bar, or restaurant, or virtually anywhere, but that doesn’t make it ok to roll around wherever you want without a mask because no one has proven you killed someone yet. Maybe that would work if AZ gave a f**k about contact tracing, but they don’t and in many areas it is simply too crowded and overwhelmed to figure it out anyway. So we’ll never know how much covid has been spread at soccer tournaments, who they spread it to, and who they spread it to, and who died because of it.
> 
> In the end, too f**king bad. The AAP says wear a mask, and many soccer leagues are following them. This isn’t controversial. It isn’t harmful to anyone. It’s just a bunch of dumbf**k whiny soccer Karens, who can join all the other whiny magat f**ktards whining outside Costco, or work, or their god houses, or wherever else they think is so important that they’re ok killing people because they’re sodt losers living in fear of the inconvenience of wearing a mask. We’ve been dealing with people like you for a year now.  Y’all were whining then. Your behavior and refusal to suck it up buttercup by taking this seriously made all of this happen and caused most of the more than half a million deaths.  And you’re still whining.  And although happy9 desperately wants people to forget that they’re s**tbags who did this, no.


Crush and his family appreciate leaving my name out of this last rant.  Happy, Gracie and the great Kicker all have said they are not T fans.  Where is Espola and Long Game?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Crush and his family appreciate leaving my name out of this last rant.  Happy, Gracie and the great Kicker all have said they are not T fans.  Where is Espola and Long Game?


Shoot, I forgot to add that magats are in line with @crush’s flat earth, anti-vaxxer, anti-AAP, anti-mask nonsense , which is pretty much all you need to know.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I am not surprised that a magat would claim that following the advice of the AAP - the foremost experts in the field - is not original thought. They believe “original thought” is fake crazy made up bs like child sex trafficking tunnels between the WH and a pizza parlor. Or that a long dead south american dictator conspired with the democratic party and an election machine company to steal the election.  Or that the Capitol invasion was a false flag operation conducted by white BLM members all wearing magat hats and anti-semitic t shirts. Instead of “original thought” I think you mean batshit crazy Parler trumpanzee thought.


On cue you prove your worth and my point.  Sounds like you just went to lunch with one of your q co-consipirators.

I'll leave it there since now I'm culpable with completely ruining this topic.

Good for NorCal that soccer is being played once again, in spite of small minded people.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Your frumpy trumpy friend Kicker literally just claimed there are studies saying masks are not effective.


Yes...there are...don’t subscribe to them but we’re using them to show how the use of the term “peer reviewed” has proliferated the thread.

I guess taking bits and using them out of context is all you’ve got so run with it.  Reminds me of another out of shape, bully who recently lost his job......


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes...there are...don’t subscribe to them but we’re using them to show how the use of the term “peer reviewed” has proliferated the thread.
> 
> I guess taking bits and using them out of context is all you’ve got so run with it.  Reminds me of another out of shape, bully who recently lost his job......


I have told people a million times that I play by marmalade-a-lago rules. It should not come as a surprise. Being a d**k and humiliating them over and over again is the only thing that will ever cause them to slither off.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 16, 2021)

I was against Trump until I read @EOTL had to say here. LMAO

Dude - go to twitter with that $#@#$%!


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I have told people a million times that I play by marmalade-a-lago rules. It should not come as a surprise. Being a d**k and humiliating them over and over again is the only thing that will ever cause them to slither off.


It's surprising how self unaware you are.  We are still patiently waiting for a link to something sciency about masks on fields.  Peer reviewed was all the rage a few months ago, what happened?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

Highlander said:


> I was against Trump until I read @EOTL had to say here. LMAO
> 
> Dude - go to twitter with that $#@#$%!


This is not a trumpanzee safe space. When they’ve all left for parler, my job is done.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> It's surprising how self unaware you are.  We are still patiently waiting for a link to something sciency about masks on fields.  Peer reviewed was all the rage a few months ago, what happened?


The AAP hasn’t peer reviewed drinking drano. So it must be ok.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I have told people a million times that I play by marmalade-a-lago rules. It should not come as a surprise. Being a d**k and humiliating them over and over again is the only thing that will ever cause them to slither off.


And you look at stupid in as ignorant as he did. Job well done!


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The AAP hasn’t peer reviewed drinking drano. So it must be ok.


I see your logic and can understand why you ole` the question..  It's really hard to find anything from the AAP directing wearing of masks on an outdoor playing surface.

And before you get all frothy, my oldest "wore" one during the HS soccer season.  Did it mitigate anything, of course not.  Did we object?  Nope.  Was it safety theatre?  Si..


----------



## happy9 (Mar 16, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> And you look at stupid in as ignorant as he did. Job well done!


Twins


----------



## EOTL (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I see your logic and can understand why you ole` the question..  It's really hard to find anything from the AAP directing wearing of masks on an outdoor playing surface.
> 
> And before you get all frothy, my oldest "wore" one during the HS soccer season.  Did it mitigate anything, of course not.  Did we object?  Nope.  Was it safety theatre?  Si..


Die he die? No? Did he get covid?  Also no?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 17, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Die he die? No? Did he get covid?  Also no?


No.  He also was not attacked by a tiger, so the mask must work for those, too.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 17, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Die he die? No? Did he get covid?  Also no?


Ha..so your conclusion is that wearing a mask that stayed on his face less than 5% of the time prevented him from getting covid and dying.  You are full of sciency things today, should consider getting published.  

Complete theatre but not the end of the world.  Players in Norcal should be playing without masks on the field, period.  But, as we did in AZ, they will comply in order to play.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Ha..so your conclusion is that wearing a mask that stayed on his face less than 5% of the time prevented him from getting covid and dying.  You are full of sciency things today, should consider getting published.
> 
> Complete theatre but not the end of the world.  Players in Norcal should be playing without masks on the field, period.  But, as we did in AZ, they will comply in order to play.


So now you’re saying that all the Karens who are worried about dying wearing a mask are full o’ s**t?

Funny how these leagues are requiring masks at the recommendation of experts like the AAP, while magats cry like little babies living in fear of dying wearing a mask.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 17, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So now you’re saying that all the Karens who are worried about dying wearing a mask are full o’ s**t?
> 
> Funny how these leagues are requiring masks at the recommendation of experts like the AAP, while magats cry like little babies living in fear of dying wearing a mask.


Yes, they are full of it, just like people who are requiring masks during outdoor sports are full of it.  At least we agree on something.  You can deal with your magat buddies as you see fit, that's your world to regulate. 

Sounds like you are conflicted as to what side you fall on.  Don't blame the leagues, blame local CA government safety theatre karens and teds that are putting these rules in place.  

I'm not saying don't wear a mask if that's the requirement to play, I'm saying that it's stoopid to wear the mask (a little secret ---- it doesn't stay on while you play)


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Ha..so your conclusion is that wearing a mask that stayed on his face less than 5% of the time prevented him from getting covid and dying.  You are full of sciency things today, should consider getting published.
> 
> Complete theatre but not the end of the world.  Players in Norcal should be playing without masks on the field, period.  But, as we did in AZ, *they will comply in order to play.*


Things people will do in order to play, let alone survive.  I was in a store this morning with no one but me shopping, the checker, the bagger, the fruit guy and Mr Mask Enforcer ((MME)).  I kid you not Happy, I put my mask around my neck so I could read the prices without my glasses fogging up.  This MME dude lights me up and rebukes me for being so reckless.  Seriously, the MME tells me I need my mask on at all times in his store.  I said no one is around Ralph ((until you bothered me)) and I might just take my business over to the Stater Bros.  He said he can read them for me.  I said, "oh really?" He actually helped me out.  I guess I should be thankful?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Things people will do in order to play, let alone survive.  I was in a store this morning with no one but me shopping, the checker, the bagger, the fruit guy and Mr Mask Enforcer ((MME)).  I kid you not Happy, I put my mask around my neck so I could read the prices without my glasses fogging up.  This MME dude lights me up and rebukes me for being so reckless.  Seriously, the MME tells me I need my mask on at all times in his store.  I said no one is around Ralph ((until you bothered me)) and I might just take my business over to the Stater Bros.  He said he can read them for me.  I said, "oh really?" He actually helped me out.  I guess I should be thankful?


You just need a better mask.  (or contacts, but not everyone likes contacts.)

The best I’ve found are the expensive cloth ones that hardware stores sell to contractors.  They have a good nose wire and are actually sized right for a large face.  The ones marketed to women are mostly sized for a small face, so they gap at the nose if you have a big head like me.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> You just need a better mask.  (or contacts, but not everyone likes contacts.)
> 
> The best I’ve found are the expensive cloth ones that hardware stores sell to contractors.  They have a good nose wire and are actually sized right for a large face.  The ones marketed to women are mostly sized for a small face, so they gap at the nose if you have a big head like me.


But but but.......Dad, I thought the mask was to protect others from me?  On top of that, we were told only need mask if someone is within 6 feet.  What happen?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> But but but.......Dad, I thought the mask was to protect others from me?  On top of that, we were told only need mask if someone is within 6 feet.  What happen?


Do you want to argue about masks or do you want your glasses to not fog?

If you want to argue about masks, I recommend @EOTL.  He is as rude as heck and completely lacking in empathy, but he’s probably willing to argue with you.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do you want to argue about masks or do you want your glasses to not fog?
> 
> If you want to argue about masks, I recommend @EOTL.  He is as rude as heck and completely lacking in empathy, but he’s probably willing to argue with you.


Yes, ever since I argued with you and your twin EOTL about if it was right of a doc to tell me ((The Pro Dreamer Dad who never made it pro in anything except being a husband and father)) that my dd has a chance to be a pro after hs.  I fell for it too and so many of you made fun of me.  My son was way too smart to think pro was going to work in his life.  He went for the grades like my wife did.  I actually think you guys are the fearsome foursome. Dad4, Espola, The Long Game and EOTL.  You seem all one to me bro.  I dont think you have kids either.  Dad 4 is a cover?  I like being one who puts puzzles together.  I'm working on, "Mars & Venus: Embracing the Light & Darkness.  How to make peace ((love)) with the Sacred Feminine and the Sacred Masculine.  
Go with Crush and learn to take a deeper look on our true purpose on the planet. This is what a Dear Friend said after he read my rough draft.  This draft is also after my wife cleaned it up all my errors. 

*"Crush goes deep as he shares his heart about his last 12 months being on lock down and forced to look at his marriage head on.  He goes where no man dares to go.  A true master piece of openness that scares most men, for fear their deeds will be exposed by the Light.  A great read as you go to be bed and wonder about why you were even born on this planet in the first place."  *Jeff from Sacramento


----------



## dad4 (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Yes, ever since I argued with you and your twin EOTL about if it was right of a doc to tell me ((The Pro Dreamer Dad who never made it pro in anything except being a husband and father)) that my dd has a chance to be a pro after hs.  I fell for it too and so many of you made fun of me.  My son was way too smart to think pro was going to work in his life.  He went for the grades like my wife did.  I actually think you guys are the fearsome foursome. Dad4, Espola, The Long Game and EOTL.  You seem all one to me bro.  I dont think you have kids either.  Dad 4 is a cover?  I like being one who puts puzzles together.  I'm working on, "Mars & Venus: Embracing the Light & Darkness.  How to make peace ((love)) with the Sacred Feminine and the Sacred Masculine.  Learn to take a deeper look on our true purpose on the planet. This is what a Dear Friend said after he read my rough draft.  This draft is also after my wife cleaned it up all my errors.
> 
> *"Crush goes deep as he shares his heart about his last 12 months being on lock down and forced to look at his marriage head on.  He goes where no man dares to go.  A true master piece of openness that scares most men, for fear their deeds will be exposed by the Light.  A great read as you go to be bed and wonder about why you were even born on this planet in the first place."  *Jeff from Sacramento


No second avatar.  I post too much already.   Doubling it would be a bad idea.

I do apologize for any time I made fun of you.  That is not fair to you and and it is not who I want to be.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> No second avatar.  I post too much already.   Doubling it would be a bad idea.
> 
> I do apologize for any time I made fun of you.  That is not fair to you and and it is not who I want to be.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


I also apologize for being cocky and over the top in the passed with regards to my ego.  I swear I was playing a part for the cause and had to do my part so information could come to bear   I liked your takes on safety from ACL back before politics took over.  I now know of three girls who have torn ACL in last three weeks.  All socal and all have verbal.  Why do girls have so many more ACXL injuries then boys?  i cringe every time my dd plays this great game, high school or club.  If match has playoff implications on the line, then she is all in.  I pray for her and all the girls safety.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> I also apologize for being cocky and over the top in the passed with regards to my ego.  I swear I was playing a part for the cause and had to do my part so information could come to bear   I liked your takes on safety from ACL back before politics took over.  I now know of three girls who have torn ACL in last three weeks.  All socal and all have verbal.  Why do girls have so many more ACXL injuries then boys?  i cringe every time my dd plays this great game, high school or club.  If match has playoff implications on the line, then she is all in.  I pray for her and all the girls safety.


Sorry to hear about the ACL tears.  I hope they recover well.

It may be a rough spring for injuries.  We all want to rush the games and get back that time we lost.  Slowly ramping back up is a really hard thing to sell right now.

Girls have a different leg geometry.  Their quads are weaker, their hips are wider, and their legs slant inward.  All of that puts more stress on the knees.  The menstrual cycle also affects ACL risk in a way that I do not really understand.  But it all adds up to several times the injury rate.  We do PEP and isometric strengthening exercises to try to limit it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Sorry to hear about the ACL tears.  I hope they recover well.
> 
> It may be a rough spring for injuries.  We all want to rush the games and get back that time we lost.  Slowly ramping back up is a really hard thing to sell right now.
> 
> *Girls have a different leg geometry.  Their quads are weaker*, their hips are wider, and their legs slant inward.  All of that puts more stress on the knees.  The menstrual cycle also affects ACL risk in a way that I do not really understand.  But it all adds up to several times the injury rate.  We do PEP and isometric strengthening exercises to try to limit it.


The is wrong..... Girls are quad dominant......it is their hamstrings that are weaker.........


----------



## EOTL (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> I also apologize for being cocky and over the top in the passed with regards to my ego.  I swear I was playing a part for the cause and had to do my part so information could come to bear   I liked your takes on safety from ACL back before politics took over.  I now know of three girls who have torn ACL in last three weeks.  All socal and all have verbal.  Why do girls have so many more ACXL injuries then boys?  i cringe every time my dd plays this great game, high school or club.  If match has playoff implications on the line, then she is all in.  I pray for her and all the girls safety.


Is it safe to assume that anti-vaxxers like yourself also believe the pill causes autism? If you want to reduce your daughter’s risk of injury, you might want to get past your Jenny McCarthyism earth-is-flat, vaccines cause autism, moon landing was a hoax, anti-science craziness.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Is it safe to assume that anti-vaxxers like yourself also believe the pill causes autism? If you want to reduce your daughter’s risk of injury, you might want to get past your Jenny McCarthyism earth-is-flat, vaccines cause autism, moon landing was a hoax, anti-science craziness.


Well, we could listen to a keyboard warrior who has ZERO educational background in Kinesiology or studied body mechanics......Or you could get her working with a trainer that is actually knowledgeable about the subject, can analyze movements, identify dominance and deficiencies in muscle structure and knows how do develop the deficiencies to counter the dominance.

Your choice.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Well, we could listen to a keyboard warrior who has ZERO educational* background in Kinesiology* or studied body mechanics......Or you could get her *working with a trainer* that is actually knowledgeable about the subject, can analyze movements, identify dominance and deficiencies in muscle structure and knows how do develop the deficiencies to counter the dominance.
> 
> Your choice.


My dd has both.  Great advice Kicker.  However, anything can happen in soccer.  I tore my acl in big time church league.  No fun and rehab sucks.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd has both.  Great advice Kicker.  However, anything can happen in soccer.  I tore my acl in big time church league.  No fun and rehab sucks.


 True....I tore mine 3 time.  First time was 28 years ago today.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Well, we could listen to a keyboard warrior who has ZERO educational background in Kinesiology or studied body mechanics......Or you could get her working with a trainer that is actually knowledgeable about the subject, can analyze movements, identify dominance and deficiencies in muscle structure and knows how do develop the deficiencies to counter the dominance.
> 
> Your choice.


You should do that too, but that’s pretty obvious. Given the apparent genetic predisposition with you and @crush, it is probably only a matter of time. Tik tok. Don’t get bent when I say “I told you so” like the last one who mocked this advice.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You should do that too, but that’s pretty obvious. Given the apparent genetic predisposition with you and @crush, it is probably only a matter of time. Tik tok. Don’t get bent when I say “I told you so” like the last one who mocked this advice.


I’m going with science....all 3 of my ACL injuries were contact.  No pill is going to modify or alter that.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m going with science....all 3 of my ACL injuries were contact.  No pill is going to modify or alter that.


I tore my ACL making a move to the basket in Church League Playoffs ((CLP)).  All I did was plant my left knee and make fake and then to the right and left knee just tore.  It was so freaking painful Kicker    I can't imagine 3.  BTW, the team was down 2 and only I could make the free throws.  I went back out but it was a big mess and the brothers told me they could handle the rest.  We lost because they missed the free throws and other team nailed a three with 2 seconds left.  Oh well.


----------

